# Please Ask All Pro Card and Pro Discount Questions Here



## mrsdivajen (Mar 9, 2005)

I just got a job at a salon part time doing makeup...is it true that if I have a business card and reference letter from the salong I can get a MAC Pro card? What kinds of benefits do you get with that? Just wondering...


----------



## martygreene (Mar 9, 2005)

The PPID program is a paid-membership program exclusively available to industry professionals -- makeup artists, cosmetologists, stylists, models, performers, etc. You can pick up an application at any freestanding or Pro store, or ask for one through the 1-800 number.

To qualify for the program, you must submit the application with $35, a copy of your photo ID, and two forms of proof of your industry profession that have your name and the profession listed (like a composite card, business card, cosmetology diploma and/or license, contract, program, etc.). The full list of documents is on the application. You can mail all of this to MAC or drop it off at a freestanding store for them to mail in. A few weeks later, you should hear back.

The benefits of the program include a discount on purchases made through the 1-800 number or freestanding/Pro stores (but NOT at counters or on the website) -- makeup artists get 40% off and all other professions get 30% off (department store exclusives and some special items like sets and kits may be excluded from the discount). Members are also eligible to attend "masters classes" and product preview events for professionals, to get discounts on selected industry publications, and to view the password-protected PPID website (which, for what it's worth, has not been updated in regards to product in years). The membership is annually renewable.

If you qualify for the program, it's got some great offerings for industry pros. However, if you don't live near any stores it can be a waste -- unless you're going to order EVERYTHING over the phone, you won't be able to use your discount when you go shopping, and you won't be able to take advantage of the member events that take place at stores. You want to make sure that you're going to make up for the membership cost, too, with the purchases you make.


----------



## mrsdivajen (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks! Yeah, I have an application here, but I don't live near a freestanding store so I guess it wouldn't do me any good...I'll keep it around just incase though. Thanks for the info!


----------



## KIT (Mar 10, 2005)

they just took out the money in my account.
I cant wait to get my card!!!!!!!! im going to be really in debt now.hehehehhe


----------



## Thumper (Mar 10, 2005)

From what I've heard it sounds like it might be possible that within the next year or even six months the MAC PRO Membership discount may available online (the PRO site -- not the regular site) for members to purchase product. I do know that the PRO site is being _completely _revamped over the next 3 or 4 months.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Thumper* 
_From what I've heard it sounds like it might be possible that within the next year or even six months the MAC PRO Membership discount may available online (the PRO site -- not the regular site) for members to purchase product. I do know that the PRO site is being completely revamped over the next 3 or 4 months._

 
Thank goodness! LOL

I'm not near a pro store but we have alot of freestanding stores here.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrsdivajen* 
_Thanks! Yeah, I have an application here, but I don't live near a freestanding store so I guess it wouldn't do me any good...I'll keep it around just incase though. Thanks for the info!_

 
you can always orde via phone.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrsdivajen* 
_Thanks! Yeah, I have an application here, but I don't live near a freestanding store so I guess it wouldn't do me any good...I'll keep it around just incase though. Thanks for the info!_

 
You can send in your application, and order via the phone.


----------



## Tara (Mar 13, 2005)

this may be a stupid question but for the discount is it on each item or the total??

Thanks
Tara


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tara* 
_this may be a stupid question but for the discount is it on each item or the total??

Thanks
Tara_

 
I believe it's the total purchase.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 14, 2005)

Total, which is the same as each item really. Think about it- it I were buying a $30 item, a $5 item, and a $20 item:

40% off each item would be:
18+3+12=33

40% off each item would be:
30+5+20-40%=33


----------



## Tara (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tara


----------



## glorie (Apr 28, 2005)

*Pro Card Wait time?*

how long does it take to get the card after you send it out?


----------



## Thumper (Apr 28, 2005)

3 weeks or so, if the application is approved.

Also depends where you live (mail time).


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 28, 2005)

I had mine after 4 weeks, but I send it directly to the MAC pro store so it was quick. It can take 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## waybehind (Apr 28, 2005)

This is something I'll never understand... They charged my card on the same day I faxed in my application... so why the 4 week wait?

I don't get it... LOL =)


----------



## martygreene (Apr 28, 2005)

They probably send the cards out in waves, which allows them to use bulk business mailing rates. They also need to make the actual card.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 28, 2005)

I agree with what martygreene said; They need to do the card (Its not a paper card!), and to send it. They probably have a lot to do.


----------



## allie02044 (Apr 28, 2005)

as soon as i saw the charge on my cc, i had the pro card w-in 10 days. it took probably about 2 weeks for my credit card to be charged.


----------



## waybehind (Apr 28, 2005)

I knew they didn't need 4 weeks... I submitted my application last Friday, my card was charged the same day, and the card was in my mailbox today. One week. They rock. =)

Maybe they have a new system? Or faxes/charges are just quicker? Either way, they're doing a great job!


----------



## glorie (Apr 28, 2005)

I COULD HAVE FAXED IT!?

ughh.


----------



## waybehind (Apr 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glorie* 
_I COULD HAVE FAXED IT!?

ughh._

 
Aww... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yeah, they let you fax the application in. They should really put that on the paper. I read that someone else had faxed it, so I called them for the fax number.


----------



## PatriciaMary (May 2, 2005)

How do you get a Pro Card?


----------



## Janice (May 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PatriciaMary* 
_How do you get a Pro Card?_

 
There is a PRO card sticky at the top of the forum
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://specktra.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3160


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jul 26, 2005)

*???'s about PRO stores, PPID, and phone orders*

For those who have a pro card, if you phone in an order to one of the PRO stores, can your discount still be used? I placed an order on the reg. 800# today, and they were out of several things that I needed. If anyone knows the policy on this I would appreciate it. TIA


----------



## Demosthenes (Jul 26, 2005)

You can use your PPID, but you can't get free shipping the way you can with the 1-800 number.  Also, they don't ship to Hawaii and Alaska, just the continental US.


----------



## Green Eyes (Aug 18, 2005)

*Pro Stores...*

Okay - so I was on the MAC website and in looking at the various locations near me - I found that many of them said "PRO DISCOUNT" - does this mean that it is a PRO STORE - or just that you can get the discount there...please solve my confusion.  Thanks


----------



## FemmeNoir (Aug 18, 2005)

It means it takes the Pro discount (PPID). They may be freestanding stores or Pro stores, but not dept. store counters.


----------



## martygreene (Aug 18, 2005)

That FAQ was just being posted when the forum switch happened, but it's there officially now!

http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?p=260011


----------



## Green Eyes (Aug 18, 2005)

so how do i know where the PRO STORES are????  I live near orange county...anyone know where the closest one is???  are there multiple store in los angeles or jsut the one in hollywood????


----------



## martygreene (Aug 18, 2005)

there generally aren't multiple pro stores in an area.

You can call them and ask.


----------



## lola336 (Aug 18, 2005)

the faq tells you where the pro stores are, and when you do a search on the mac site..it will say MAC Pro, not pro discount. HTH


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Aug 18, 2005)

the only "pro" store here is on robertson... the other closest one is in SF... the rest of the stores are freestanding (they say pro because they sell pro palletes)


----------



## Green Eyes (Aug 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redbombchelle* 
_the only "pro" store here is on robertson... the other closest one is in SF... the rest of the stores are freestanding (they say pro because they sell pro palletes)_

 
thanks so ,uch - i will have to make a trip back to the west side of town - thanks a bunch to you all!!!


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Aug 18, 2005)

no problem! let me know when you do... i'm always down to make a trip to the pro store


----------



## Green Eyes (Aug 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redbombchelle* 
_no problem! let me know when you do... i'm always down to make a trip to the pro store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
within this next month - waiting for my student loan reibursement - then off to shop and stock up - this has been long awaited - i need so much stuff - brushes, E/S, blushes, and i cant forget the brush clutch!!! - ahhh - the works - i would love company - haha - we should make a meeting - all the SoCal people meet in the LA ProStore for a shopping spree in like 3 weeks...hmmm..new thread possibly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




email : [email protected]


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Aug 18, 2005)

whOohOo more $$$ to spend huh!? getting $$$ is aLways fun! just let me know and hopefuLLy i'll be able to join yOo...yup the more the merrier!!!

emaiL: [email protected] (0 in bomb is a zero)


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 23, 2005)

*Pro Card Question*

I have a pro card but when I go to use it it never swipes trough the cash register so the MA's there (who know me very well) put my discount trough manually. 
I'm going to Orlando Florida in two days and will be shopping at a MAC store there, will I be able to do the same thing with my card there or will they not accept it?
Also how much discount will I get 25, like in the UK or 30 like I've seen posted on here a while back?


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 23, 2005)

Also will I be able to use the discount on a Traincase or is that item excluded?


----------



## lovemichelle (Aug 23, 2005)

What exactly is a pro card.


----------



## Janice (Aug 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_What exactly is a pro card._

 
PRO card FAQ here:

http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25432


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 23, 2005)

It's a MAC discount card exclusive to industry professionals.


----------



## martygreene (Aug 23, 2005)

I don't know where my card is at the moment, but I don't recall it having a magnetic strip in the past... but then I could just be losing my mind. I've always used mine manually, and it's just fine. You should be fine using your card.

Yes, you can use the card on the traincase.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Aug 24, 2005)

*Can MAC pro members use their discount on the premade quads?*

I have never found a clear answer about this. I am seriously lemming the new NE quads. TIA


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 24, 2005)

I would imagine so.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 24, 2005)

Yes, I did!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Aug 24, 2005)

YAY!!! Thank you


----------



## bront82 (Aug 24, 2005)

Most def


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Sep 17, 2005)

*Pro Card and Spending*

I have a question for those ladies with pro cards.

Do you use it for everything you buy or only for big purchases?  

I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to get through the year with that $1500 limit!  I'm thinking I probably won't use it if I only need one or two things...

What do you do?


----------



## martygreene (Sep 17, 2005)

Since it can only be used via the phone or at MAC freestanding/pro stores, a good number of small purchases are without the discount.


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 17, 2005)

I haven't seen any reference to a $1500 annual limit - where did you get that from?  I can't see that limit anywhere on the M·A·C Pro website nor in my membership booklet. $1,500 a year isn't very much for a professional makeup artist to spend on products in the course of a year.

I use my card for everything as I have freestanding and Pro stores within easy reach of where I live.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 17, 2005)

I use it for everything, I don't think we have a spending limit in the UK.


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_I haven't seen any reference to a $1500 annual limit - where did you get that from? I can't see that limit anywhere on the M·A·C Pro website nor in my membership booklet. $1,500 a year isn't very much for a professional makeup artist to spend on products in the course of a year.

I use my card for everything as I have freestanding and Pro stores within easy reach of where I live._

 
son_risa mentioned it in an LJ post, something about how she hit her limit at $1500 (after discount) for the year.  Like Hikaru-chan said, UK might not have a limit.  I'd be thrilled if it turned out there is no limit!

I've got easy access to 3 free-standing stores - the only thing I'd be ordering is Pro products.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 17, 2005)

Son_Risa is a MAC MA, it's not the same rules.


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Son_Risa is a MAC MA, it's not the same rules._

 
I didn't think of that - I suppose they have a limit because of the gratis they get.



Thanks everyone


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Sep 17, 2005)

I buy a few things without my card. It's because I only have a counter in my town, and not a store. I buy with out my card when shipping is too much for just one item. I spend about $150-200 a month on products. No one has ever mentioned a limit to me.


----------



## MEloveMAC (Sep 21, 2005)

You're so lucky you have a PRO card, I wish I had one :\ But anyways, if you're practicing Cosmetology would you be able to apply for a PPID card?


----------



## martygreene (Sep 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MEloveMAC* 
_You're so lucky you have a PRO card, I wish I had one :\ But anyways, if you're practicing Cosmetology would you be able to apply for a PPID card?_

 
The FAQ should help you with that: http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25432



As for the OP, you might try calling MAC and asking for a replacement card. Maybe yours got too close to something magnetic and messed up the strip. They replace for free.


----------



## andrexalia (Oct 14, 2005)

*Pro card discount on holiday?*

So, you don't get to use a pro card discount on holiday items?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 14, 2005)

Exactly.


----------



## MACreation (Oct 15, 2005)

Greedy Ass MAC


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 15, 2005)

sad as man!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Oct 15, 2005)

awwww.. but ya gotta love her!


----------



## MeganGMcD (Jan 29, 2006)

*Wait?! You can get a Pro Card for being a Photographer?*

As part of my small home business I do take pictures to be used in Business flyers, pamphlets, etc. I also do some portrait work.  Can you get a MAC discount for that?! I mean I HAVE done some minor mak-up work on clients. 

hmmmm


----------



## Isis (Jan 29, 2006)

Yupp! Check this thread out if you've got any more questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25432


----------



## tricky (Jan 29, 2006)

hmm i wonder if you can get it if you're a "fashion designer".


----------



## Jude (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isis* 
_Yupp! Check this thread out if you've got any more questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25432_

 

Isis, you pretty thing, you beat me to it.  Good looking out mama and thanks!


----------



## icaughtfire (Feb 11, 2006)

*specifics about pro card*

i know that you have to be a certain job to be eligable for a pro card. but what are the specific jobs cause i keep hearing of so many out there jobs for it that i didnt know were included.


----------



## Pimptress (Feb 11, 2006)

yeah i work in a cosmetic dentistry office can we get one?


----------



## Jude (Feb 11, 2006)

There is a pretty extensive thread in the FAQ question about the PPID Program.  Here is the link.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25432


----------



## icaughtfire (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_The PPID program is a paid-membership program exclusively available to industry professionals -- makeup artists, cosmetologists, stylists, models, performers, etc._

 
the ect. is what i am kind of confused about...


----------



## amandamakeup (Feb 11, 2006)

What do you do?


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 11, 2006)

Basically people who need makeup as part of their profession.  Actors, Models, Pageant Girls, Singers, Performers, Makeup/Hair/Nail artists, & Stylists.


----------



## icaughtfire (Feb 11, 2006)

would being a guitarist for a band count..?


----------



## user2 (Feb 11, 2006)

So I sing in a school musical! Can I get one as well?


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_So I sing in a school musical! Can I get one as well? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
sarcasm? or no...


----------



## pale blue (Feb 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *icaughtfire* 
_would being a guitarist for a band count..?_

 
 I'd say that fits in the performer category


----------



## Jude (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey guys!  I am going to move this into the FAQ section of the forum where it should eventually be moved into the already existing thread that touches upon all questions relating to the PPID Card.


----------



## missytakespics (Feb 13, 2006)

*Pro Card Question*

someone on mua told me that if mac has charged my credit card for my annual fee for a NEW pro card that i can possibly get my number from them if it has been assigned, before i receive the card.
is this true?
and if so, how do i get it? the pro 800 number? the pro website?


----------



## KJam (Feb 13, 2006)

email them at [email protected]


----------



## pale blue (Feb 13, 2006)

They probably wouldn't email the number to you, but give them a call...it can't hurt. At least before 5pm est before they close


----------



## FlaLadyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*MAC Pro card*

On the website it says you have to be in the industry to get a card. It also asks that you submit proof..   Can you get one and not be in the industry..aka...MA, etc that they list. ?????


----------



## martygreene (Feb 16, 2006)

the MAC PRO/PPID FAQ should help you out:
http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25432


----------



## onzgurl (Feb 17, 2006)

*Pro Membership-checking ID at store?*

Hi... My cousin has a MAC PRO membership and I was wondering if I could use it as well.  He barely uses it and is too busy to buy MAC stuff for me.  Do you know if they check your ID when you use it at the freestanding stores or the counters?  Thanks


----------



## lah_knee (Feb 17, 2006)

yes they do. they dont want people sharing the discount so of course they check. and they are getting EXTREMELY strict on their policies.


----------



## lara (Feb 17, 2006)

*I finally got my pro card!*

30% discount, here I come!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, big love to my DH - he bought me the Deneuve 182, and I didn't even ask for it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bless him, there's nothing more lovely than a partner who not just tolerates, but _encourages _my brush obsession. heh


----------



## brandi (Feb 17, 2006)

yay! you got he 182! hahaha well just wondering but what did you send in to get your pro card?


----------



## Gisselle (Feb 17, 2006)

How long did it take to get your card? (from the time you mailed in your app until you actually got your card in the mail)


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm too happy to be jealous for you! Though I want to be jealous for you! Though I may try applying for one later in the year when I have (self-)published a zine I'm working on.

What a sweet partner you have!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes I agree, they do it now... Yesterday, they asked to see my driving license. They said they were sorry to do this, but they doesn't have the choice because there is too much people using the card of someone else. I personally think that it's a good thing.


----------



## lara (Feb 17, 2006)

I was just going to get a student card (I've gone back to make-up college to finally go legit), but the store gal took my business card, my ABN details and a client letter and put me down for pro instead. It took about a month, but that's considering that I live in Australia and it may have been sent overseas for processing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a seriously lucky gal. I buy him boating gear for fun, he buys me MAC.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Feb 17, 2006)

They have always checked mine. It's part of the terms of having the card that you cannot buy for other people.


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Feb 17, 2006)

IMO,  I think it is wrong to use somebody elses card. I see so many people doing this, just look how much pro stuff is being sold on ebay! If you really want things from the pro store you can always pay the full price. Before you know it this will get out of hand and they will either raise the prices or take the cards away. BTW, I DON'T have a card.


----------



## martygreene (Feb 17, 2006)

from the MAC PRO FAQ in the FAQ forum:
 Quote:

 Can a MAC PRO Membership card be used to purchase gifts? Can I lend it to my friend?
Membership, and the special privileges assoicated with it may only be used by the individual to whom the membership is issued. Products purchased by PPID cardholders are for personal and professional use only, and my not be resold under any circumstances. PPID membership cards are non-transferrable.


----------



## annrose (Feb 17, 2006)

I just got my card in January...out of the six times I've used it, only one SA has asked me.  But maybe that's because they already know me since I'm there all the time...?  Oh, and I used it once at the Pro store and was not asked for ID there either.


----------



## bellaetoile (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_addict_77* 
_IMO,  I think it is wrong to use somebody elses card. I see so many people doing this, just look how much pro stuff is being sold on ebay! If you really want things from the pro store you can always pay the full price. Before you know it this will get out of hand and they will either raise the prices or take the cards away. BTW, I DON'T have a card._

 
i completely agree with this, and i DON'T have a card either, nor do i qualify for one at the moment. frankly, MAC prices aren't that bad as it is, especially compared to other high-end cosmetics companies, and the discount is something meant to honor people within the profession. its like trying to use your friends' employee discount, which at most retail stores that i've worked at, is grounds for termination. when i went to the LA pro store, there was a lady standing outside waving her card around, offering to buy stuff for a slight fee, until the manager came out and "asked to speak with her". i actually thought it was semi-amusing.


----------



## pinkfeet (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_ when i went to the LA pro store, there was a lady standing outside waving her card around, offering to buy stuff for a slight fee, until the manager came out and "asked to speak with her". i actually thought it was semi-amusing._

 

I wonder if they took her card away ... I also know people who work at MAC who buy with their discount for their friends .. I was offered this but turned it down, 60% is nice but I didnt want to ruin my pro card status by having someone find out and my card getting taken away just for a few extra bucks off . With EL you just never know what they will do... anyway some people there do it a lot with their employee discount as well...which is wrong.


----------



## pinkfeet (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_I was just going to get a student card (I've gone back to make-up college to finally go legit), but the store gal took my business card, my ABN details and a client letter and put me down for pro instead. It took about a month, but that's considering that I live in Australia and it may have been sent overseas for processing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a seriously lucky gal. I buy him boating gear for fun, he buys me MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You were put down as a MA yet you only get 30% ? Usually MA's get 40% off..is it different due to being outside USA ?


----------



## lara (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah, the discounts are different everywhere. Student is 10% and pro is 30%.

Then again, MAC is effing expensive outside of Canada/US, so every little bit helps.


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkfeet* 
_I wonder if they took her card away ... I also know people who work at MAC who buy with their discount for their friends .. I was offered this but turned it down, 60% is nice but I didnt want to ruin my pro card status by having someone find out and my card getting taken away just for a few extra bucks off . With EL you just never know what they will do... anyway some people there do it a lot with their employee discount as well...which is wrong._

 
Good for you


----------



## onzgurl (Feb 17, 2006)

thanks for all the response... I just stick with the full price =)


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkfeet* 
_I wonder if they took her card away ... I also know people who work at MAC who buy with their discount for their friends .. I was offered this but turned it down, 60% is nice but I didnt want to ruin my pro card status by having someone find out and my card getting taken away just for a few extra bucks off . With EL you just never know what they will do... anyway some people there do it a lot with their employee discount as well...which is wrong._

 
Second that, I won't risk my discount for anyone. That's why I don't swap on the boards since I have had the card either. It's too confusing to figure out the ethics of it all.


----------



## amandamakeup (Feb 17, 2006)

Another thing is that you cant pay with someone elses debit or credit card, like if you were buying it for another person, and them paying for it,,,,it has to be your bank card and credit cards.


----------



## Isis (Feb 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amandamakeup* 
_Another thing is that you cant pay with someone elses debit or credit card, like if you were buying it for another person, and them paying for it,,,,it has to be your bank card and credit cards._

 
Nope, not even online.

I also have "See I.D." written on the back of my pro card insead of my signature. Then again I do that with all of my cards.


----------



## LatinaRose (Feb 19, 2006)

*quick Pro Card q*

If you recieve your pro card in America, you can still use it at international stores, correct??

I'm moving to Toronto(yay pro store) in June and want to be sure!

thanks!


----------



## shabdebaz (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm pretty sure you can.  I've also wondered that about the employee card, I travel to Chicago a lot.  I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## MissKaylee* (Feb 20, 2006)

*Mac Pro Card Holders !!!*

Could someone do me a HUGE favor and sign onto the mac site and get a picture and description and price of the MAC student kit ?!?! That would be soooooooooo amazing if someone could...


----------



## ledonatella (Feb 20, 2006)

Here's the description, they don't post pics. or what's in it, it says to call for more info.


"We would like to introduce you to our M·A·C PRO Student Program which is open to individuals attending a school or institution of makeup artistry or the performing arts. 

Makeup Professionals are the "art and soul" of M·A·C. They are the history and heritage of the M·A·C culture. Support for the Makeup Professional comes in many ways at M·A·C and the M·A·C PRO Student Program is just the beginning of our relationship with any new Makeup Professional.  
The program offers students a direct link to the M·A·C world as well as the following benefits:  
Product discount of 20%
Master Classes 
In-store events
PRO Website access
Student Makeup Kit  
ENROLLMENT
Membership duration is 6 months. Proper current proof of enrollment in your approved school must be provided for application to the program. The M·A·C PRO Student fee is $10 US / CDN payable by check, money order or credit card.  
For a school to qualify for participation in the M·A·C PRO Student Program or to speak to someone about becoming qualified to participate in the program, please contact 1-800-387-6707 ext. 2463 or [email protected].  

STUDENT KITS
Special student kits are available for PRO Student Members only in North America and UK. For more information or to obtain your student kit:  
In the US and Canada only, sign in to view and purchase Student Kits.
To place on order via phone, call M·A·C Customer Service at 1-800-387-6707 ext.8555  
In the UK, call 020 7409 6885 or email [email protected] 
Not all benefits are available in all markets. International discounts may vary. All M·A·C PRO Students are eligible for program benefits, regardless of area of residence, unless otherwise noted. Select benefits are at an additional cost to members. Space or supplies may be limited. M·A·C reserves the right to modify the program and its benefits at any time without prior notice. Membership fees are non-refundable. M·A·C PRO is a paid for membership program available to makeup professionals. "


----------



## shellybells82 (Mar 2, 2006)

Ugh! Wish I could get a Pro card!


----------



## icaughtfire (Mar 6, 2006)

*pro card question [again]*

i know they say that only the person in which the card is under can use it but i was wondering how flexible mac is about it, do they check for ID or something or is there a way you can possibly get away with not being the person? has anybody succedded?

fyi: my cousin qualifies for the card but i barely ever see her so it would be kind of hard for me. and i dont wanna get a card if i cant really use it.


----------



## serendipityii (Mar 6, 2006)

They do check for ID, so I don't think it would work... I just used mine for the first time today and they checked me. I heard they're pretty strict with it. You can buy online and over the phone though.


----------



## asraicat (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *icaughtfire* 
_ is there a way you can possibly get away with not being the person? has anybody succedded?_

 
baaaad idea...if you 2 get caught she'll lose her priviledges


----------



## ledonatella (Mar 7, 2006)

I never had anyone ask for my ID but I wouldn't chance it just because I wouldn't want to lose my privlages for someone else, I just have people tell me what they want and I get it for them as a "present" when I'm there


----------



## pinkfeet (Mar 7, 2006)

They always ask for my id unless its one of the girls that know me or one of my friends, otherwise they ask.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 8, 2006)

how can i get this mac card???


----------



## martygreene (Mar 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luxurious* 
_how can i get this mac card???_

 
Here is the FAQ about the PRO Membership programme: http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?p=408863


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 11, 2006)

*MAC PRO MEMBERSHIP ????'s*

Ok I applied for my MAC pro membership yesterday (i faxed in all my info) I sent in a resume, a letter of reference from my employer and a copy of my buisness card. My question is has anyone ever been turned down and if so why?? ALso how long does it usually take to find out if your approved??? Then after your approved how long until you get your card??? PLEASE let me know because I am dying here and I want this like yesterday!


P.s- is it true after you get your pro membership you can attend MAC classes? If so how do you find out where and when and if there are any in my area? Thanks SO much and sorry for all the questions


----------



## ledonatella (Mar 11, 2006)

I mailed my info in and I received my card in about 3 weeks. Yeah, I know people that were turned down because they weren't really in the beauty/entertainment/whatever fields and didn't hand in adequete documentation, but it sounds to me like you did. Yes, you can attend classes, they are quite fun and are held at some MAC freestanding stores and Pro Stores. They usually start at $100, but you get that back in product. They just sent the card to members not too long ago of the list of spring classes but when you become a member it's also listed on the pro website. HTH


----------



## mymymai (Mar 12, 2006)

It sounds like you have enough documentation to me as well.  As for me, I checked my bank statement and about a week after I mailed it, there was a charge for $35 from MAc and I knew I had gotten approved.  It took about 1 more week before I had the card in my hands.


----------



## serendipityii (Mar 12, 2006)

I faxed my stuff in, saw the charge on my card a few days later, and received my card about a week after my card was charged. 

Yes, you can attend classes... once you get your membership, you can log into the macpro.com site and click on Events and search in your area. Usually you pay an amount that can be redeemed in products later on.


----------



## shellybells82 (Mar 12, 2006)

I applied about 2 weeks ago... I faxed in all my info as well and actually called them a few days later to check the status... They let me know I had been approved and I received my card this week... Needless to say, I hit the store that night!


----------



## galvanizer (Mar 12, 2006)

I took mine in to a Pro Store and it took about 5 weeks, but I was told it would take about 6 weeks.  Probably depends on where you are and how you apply.  I'm in BC Canada.  

I could have faxed it in I guess but I was told that they day I brought my stuff in, I could buy products at the Pro discount price... and then I'd have to wait until I got my card.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 12, 2006)

The answers to your questions can be found in the MAC PRO/PPID FAQ, in the FAQ forum: http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25432

In the future, please remember to use the search function to find existing threads on the subject you wish to discuss. This helps keep the forum tidy and easy to use.


----------



## galvanizer (May 2, 2006)

*Huh?  MAC Pro isn't giving the discount on Liquidlasts...a glitch??*

Maybe it's because they haven't fully loaded them on the site yet?  When I put a LIquidLast in my bag, the discount says "N/A" and the final price is the same.  I tried the new Pigments and other Sundressing items and they came out with the discount.  I hope it's just a glitch that'll be fixed soon!


----------



## i_bleed_life (May 2, 2006)

I ordered mine through the 1-800 and I got my discount, so it must be a glitch!


----------



## KJam (May 2, 2006)

It wasn't giving me my discount online either


----------



## galvanizer (May 2, 2006)

Hopefully it'll be fixed soon... I'm itching to order but don't want a pricing haggle.


----------



## KJam (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *galvanizer* 
_Hopefully it'll be fixed soon... I'm itching to order but don't want a pricing haggle._

 
Me too!


----------



## galvanizer (May 2, 2006)

I just emailed MAC Pro CS and they got back to me so quickly!  It's a flaw and LiquidLasts are definitely worthy of a Pro discount.  They're looking into it and will be emailing me again tomorrow morning!

Yay!


----------



## KJam (May 3, 2006)

It's corrected now! Also, gone is the triangle of death.


----------



## reirei702 (Aug 30, 2006)

*MAC PRO Student Card question*

YAY! I just found out mac took the $10 out of my bank account for my application!

Can someone tell me how long it'll take for them to send it to me?!?!  I'm really excited, hahahaha


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 30, 2006)

Existing thread:

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=25432&page=4

Please use the search function to avoid duplicate threads. Thanks


----------



## miss_emc (Oct 21, 2006)

*Pro Discount on Nocturnelle & Formal Black*

Just wondering what are the items that we can get the Pro discount on and what items we can't get Pro discount on...


----------



## VeronikaJ (Oct 21, 2006)

You can't receive the discount on anything that is in a set at a value.  This means anything and everything from Formal Black, because they are already discounted or at a special value.  Nocturnelle collection does honor the discount.
If you sign in to the MAC Pro website it tells you which items you can't receive a discount on and when you are adding things in to your bag it doesn't give you your discount automatically like it does with everything else.


----------



## katie_070405 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Pro Discount on Dress Sets??*

Does anyone know if we get the pro discount on the pigment sets that are comming out?


----------



## d_flawless (Oct 24, 2006)

i doubt it, isn't it some kind of special packaging?


----------



## sonodara (Oct 24, 2006)

Pro Discount is not given on any the holiday sets (formal black, dress sets)


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sonodara* 

 
_Pro Discount is not given on any the holiday sets (formal black, dress sets)_

 
Ditto.


----------



## Glitterboy24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Pro Discount on MAC Couture*

FYI - if you didn't already know, they've let you get the Pro discount on the Couture stuff on the Pro site.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I happened to pick up the Richmetal Highlighter and the Mystery powder yesterday and noticed I got my 40%. I had to call to be sure and indeed it is now discountable. So you know I had to add on a few lipsticks(Couture and House of Style) and the Collection 06 Lipglass...as if I didn't have enough. But hey, I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## LadyLaundale (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Pro Discount on MAC Couture*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitterboy24* 

 
_FYI - if you didn't already know, they've let you get the Pro discount on the Couture stuff on the Pro site.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I happened to pick up the Richmetal Highlighter and the Mystery powder yesterday and noticed I got my 40%. I had to call to be sure and indeed it is now discountable. So you know I had to add on a few lipsticks(Couture and House of Style) and the Collection 06 Lipglass...as if I didn't have enough. But hey, I couldn't pass it up.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Excellent news!  I wonder when that changed.  When it initially launched, the discount only applied on the lip products.


----------



## madkitty (Jan 30, 2007)

*Mac pro card*

probably a bit of a daft question but do I really need to be a pro to get this and is it really worth it, i.e can it only be used in pro stores?


----------



## jillianjiggs (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Mac pro card*

you don't have to be a _*hardcore*_ pro to get it but you need proof that you actually need it (being a mac addict doesn't count unfortunately) like doing some freelance work and having proof of that, or having done makeup for special events, productions, etc in the past or present (and of course having proof of that)

you can find all of the requirements on the website.

i believe you can use the card at freestanding stores, not just pro (and possibly counters?) i know you can use it elsewhere other than pro stores.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Mac pro card*

you have to be either a model,photographer, actor, makeup artist, estitician. ( you also have to be able to provide substancial proof that you are what you say you are) 

If you buy alot of makeup then its worth it but you have to be able tto justify the 35$ fee if you dont buy enough to re coup the costs with the discount then its not worth it. 

You can only use pro cards at pro stores and some freestanding stores.


----------



## ledonatella (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Mac pro card*

You can use it on the pro website too if you don't have a freestanding or pro store near, like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The only place you can't use it is at counters like at Macy's or Nordstrom's. It's definitly worth the fee, I save 35$ with one order, but then I buy alot. 

You do have to show proof of working in the industry, I used my business card and cosmo. liscense. A friend of mine used a call sheet and a newspaper article lisiting her as an actress in a play.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Mac pro card*

You can use the Pro card at all freestanding and Pro stores. It's very worth it if you buy alot of make up.


----------



## mistella (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Mac pro card*

This thread is also very helpful for any questions: http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=25432


----------



## lara (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Mac pro card*

There is an entire thread dedicated to the how and why of the pro card: http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=25432

_Take the time to do a search, please_.

And yes, you need to be in the industry. Otherwise it just devalues the whole point of the programme.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 4, 2007)

*More on Mac Pro*

So I am very intrigued by the whole concept of the Mac Pro discount.
I noticed that models are eligible for the discount, but how the heck can I prove to them that I am a model?
Do I need to submit pics with a watermark, or do I have to be published? With an agency? Etc etc

I really want this pro discount card so i can stock up on all my wants, if anyone has answers I would really appreciate it.

Mods: I searched the site but couldnt find anything, forgive me for this post if it has come up before


----------



## shootergirlnc (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: More on Mac Pro*

If you go to macpro.com, there's a place where it says stuff you can submit to show your line of work.  You could use a letter from someone who employed you to model for them, headshots you've had done, or anything published that lists you as the model. Check out the site for other things you could use.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: More on Mac Pro*

Here is some more info:

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=25432

http://www.macpro.com/templates/user/benefits.tmpl

Don't quote me, but I believe the discount rate for models is less than the MA 40%.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: More on Mac Pro*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Here is some more info:

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=25432

http://www.macpro.com/templates/user/benefits.tmpl

Don't quote me, but I believe the discount rate for models is less than the MA 40%._

 
Yeah, everyone other than ma's get 30% off.


----------



## Marcita (Feb 9, 2007)

*Will Barbie be sold on Pro discount?*

I want so much of it and it would help if it was on the discount and I could ask a friend to pick it up for me.


----------



## aeni (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Will Barbie be sold on Pro discount?*

I imagine it would be...I only know of a few items that don't get the discount.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Will Barbie be sold on Pro discount?*

No, you don't get the discount with the barbie, and there's going to be a limit of one per customer.


----------



## aeni (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Will Barbie be sold on Pro discount?*

Shocking!


----------



## mistella (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Will Barbie be sold on Pro discount?*

You can use the discount on the actual collection; just not on the Barbie doll.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Will Barbie be sold on Pro discount?*

BTW- the lippies should be B2M available. I asked yesterday when I went to see the Mineralized Satinfinish and they said they would be. I plan to take in 6 to get a Barbie lippie,....


----------



## shootergirlnc (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Will Barbie be sold on Pro discount?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mistella* 

 
_You can use the discount on the actual collection; just not on the Barbie doll._

 
Yeah, that's what I meant.  I was just talking about the barbie doll itself.  Sorry if it was confusing.


----------



## Marcita (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Will Barbie be sold on Pro discount?*

The doll is going to be almost impossible to get anyway. They won't reserve them and they are setting aside most of the dolls for employees. It's the makeup I want the most. Thanks!


----------



## mrstucker (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Will Barbie be sold on Pro discount?*

Does anyone know how much the Barbie will be?


----------



## Marcita (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Will Barbie be sold on Pro discount?*

The doll is $35.


----------



## LadyLaundale (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Will Barbie be sold on Pro discount?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marcita* 

 
_The doll is going to be almost impossible to get anyway. They won't reserve them and they are setting aside most of the dolls for employees._

 

Yup, I'm hearing the same thing from most stores in my area, tho, I do have one on hold at the Pro store, they luckily had a list.  I plan on picking it up at 10:00 a.m., just to be safe, even though I was promised it would be on hold for the entire day.  

The barbie itself also won't be sold at Unveiling Parties on the 11th.  It won't be available for purchase until the 13th.


----------



## sofver (Mar 28, 2007)

*Mac Pro Card Limit Purchases?*

Hi,

I got my PRO CARD yesterday and was looking over their purchase policy on macpro.com. I didnt quiet understand what this meant:

No more than 3 transactions per 31 days (1 month) of consistent pigment and glitter skus
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





No more than 3 transactions per 31 days (1 month) of multiple of the skus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What is SKUS? And do there 2 statement mean the same thing? I am not sure what I dont understand here but I would love some help! Enlighten me!


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Mac Pro Card Limit Purchases?*

it means if you are only ordering pigments/glitters (nothing else in the order) you can only do that up to 3 times a month, and you cannot order any more than 3 of the same item per month (example, you can only buy 3 twig lipsticks per month, if you need 6, you must order the other 3 the following month).


----------



## maxcat (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Mac Pro Card Limit Purchases?*

It's because a lot of people turn around and resell the stuff in places that it isn't available...I had a guy ask for 10 of all of our darker studio fixes... and he was angry when I told him no.... we're also only allowed to sell 3 of the same product on a single transaction.


----------



## sofver (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Mac Pro Card Limit Purchases?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C.tastic* 

 
_(example, you can only buy 3 twig lipsticks per month, if you need 6, you must order the other 3 the following month)._

 

Thanks!

That was what I didnt get... I called MAC PRO and asked them and the guy goes " Well... uhh...uhhh... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I dont know.. call a store" THANKS ALOT BUDDY... lol

But you answered it... TY TY TY


----------



## sofver (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Mac Pro Card Limit Purchases?*



M.A.C.tastic said:


> it means if you are only ordering pigments/glitters (nothing else in the order) you can only do that up to 3 times a month, quote]
> 
> 
> What if I alter my order by just adding a lipgloss.. is that not considered to be a ALL SKU/PIGMENT order?


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Mac Pro Card Limit Purchases?*

though sneaky lol, i think you could probably get away with it.  they might give you trouble in the store or on the phone but if you do it online you prob. can.  i know if i am on the pro website, and let's say, put 5 in the quantity box next to an eyeshadow or what have you, when i click add, it goes to my cart, saves it at 3 (the max) and there is a little message saying that you cannot purchase more than 3 of this item.  i have never ordered or tried 3 straight pig orders, i am not sure why one would anyway, but maybe there is a little message for that as well?  not sure, just use it and they will let you know if you have done something wrong.  dont stress over it.


----------



## sofver (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Mac Pro Card Limit Purchases?*

MAC police.. how scary!


----------



## LadyLaundale (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Mac Pro Card Limit Purchases?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C.tastic* 

 
_ i know if i am on the pro website, and let's say, put 5 in the quantity box next to an eyeshadow or what have you, when i click add, it goes to my cart, saves it at 3 (the max) and there is a little message saying that you cannot purchase more than 3 of this item._

 
How funny, when I do that, it let's me add 4 of any item. I've actually bought 4 foundation pumps, 4 sponges, and 4 4 pan palettes at once.  I wonder why mine is different.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Apr 19, 2007)

*MAC Pro Discount*

Hiya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,  

I have a really lame question...

I just got my pro card from school and I know they said we get a 40% discount at the store but while shopping online, I didn't notice the discount.

Do you not get a discount from the online store?  I'm not sure how this works since I'm new to this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cathythi (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: MAC Pro Discount*

you can get a discount at macpro.com, not at the regular maccosmetics.com site HTH


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: MAC Pro Discount*

Are you shopping at MacPro.com?


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: MAC Pro Discount*

Yup, I'm on the mac pro site.  I was just throwing stuff in my shopping cart to see if the discount would be in effect but it showed the normal price :shrug:


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: MAC Pro Discount*

There should be 3 columns: Price, Discount and Total.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: MAC Pro Discount*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_There should be 3 columns: Price, Discount and Total._

 
Ok I got it now!  I logged off and signed in again and it's now showing the discount.

Thanks!


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: MAC Pro Discount*

OT: just curious, what school are you going to?


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: MAC Pro Discount*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_OT: just curious, what school are you going to?_

 
It's called The Academy of Aesthetics Arts and Sciences here in Arizona.  Such a great school, I'm so glad I joined


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: MAC Pro Discount*

0O00O0 cool


----------



## ledonatella (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: MAC Pro Discount*

Sometimes you just have to sign out and then sign back in again, it happens to me if I'm shopping too long (which is all the time), it like automatically makes me sign in again.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: MAC Pro Discount*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~LadyLocks~* 

 
_Ok I got it now!  I logged off and signed in again and it's now showing the discount.

Thanks!_

 
It happens like that for me sometimes. I log in the first time and no discounts were reflected in the shopping cart. I log out and then back in and it gave me the discounts.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: MAC Pro Discount*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquisiteImages* 

 
_It happens like that for me sometimes. I log in the first time and no discounts were reflected in the shopping cart. I log out and then back in and it gave me the discounts._

 
Yeah that's really weird :shrug:


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Jun 10, 2007)

*PRO card question: letter of employment should be from a company right?*

or it could be from a person? I'm a freelance MUA, and I just did wedding MU for a person, so technically i was hired by her, so if she wrote me a letter of employment, does that count? or does it HAVE to be from like a company? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: PRO card question: letter of employment should be from a company right?*

You should check out the Pro Card Thread in the Specktra FAQ forum


----------



## Latexxx (Oct 18, 2007)

*PRO Card: How much is too much?*

I have a question about my Pro Card that I don't think has been covered yet. I apologize if this is in the wrong forum!

Last week my apartment flooded and I lost over $1000 worth of make-up in my professional kit. I've been collecting for about five years and about 95% of what I lost was purchased before I received my PRO card. I have receipts to prove some of this. Now, I did lose quite a bit of LE/Discontinued items, but most of it can be replaced by purchasing the same color or something very similar.  Since receiving my PRO card I have used it very infrequently, probably only purchasing about $200 worth of make-up. 

My question is this: If, after quite some time of simply using my PRO card here and there, I suddenly go and buy $1000 worth of make-up with it, will they flag my account and/or deny my purchase? Should I call MAC PRO ahead of time and let them know what happened? Would they even believe me? I'm not trying to be some alarmist, but I've lost my livelihood and it would be adding insult to injury (to say the least) if they thought I was buying so much to resell instead of replace and revoked my card accordingly. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Karen_B (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: PRO Card: How much is too much?*

I have no idea how this works, but I just wanted to say I'm sorry your apartment got flooded and that you lost so much makeup


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: PRO Card: How much is too much?*

If you check out the Pro Card Thread in the Specktra.net FAQ area it does give the buying limits/amount of time for the pro card.


----------



## calbear (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: PRO Card: How much is too much?*

If you are getting somewhere near your limit or you are worried - call your local store and talk to the manager. Explain your situation - you might get lucky or a manager who is seriously hurting in the numbers department and is willing to help you out.


----------



## Latexxx (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: PRO Card: How much is too much?*

Thank you for the info, guys!

I am worried about reaching my monthly limit and I can't work until I replace what I lost. My biggest concern now, though, was that my account would flagged for "suspicious" activity because I've had it for a while and haven't used it much and then suddenly had a major purchase. For example, I have a credit card that I never used and then I picked it up one day and bought a laptop with it and Visa declined the purchase because they thought it was stolen. Anyway, I just don't want MAC to think I'm doing something shady and taken my card away, so I should probably call them first.

Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## gigglegirl (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: PRO Card: How much is too much?*

Yes, calling them would be the best. Then perhaps there could possibly a note attached to your account. Though they could stay firm and say to heed those limits. Sorry about all your losses and hope things turn around for you. Good luck!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: PRO Card: How much is too much?*

I would also suggest getting something in writing from your apartment manager. I assume they are taking care of the flooding, etc. At least you would have back up documentation if necessary. CCO's (if you have any near you) are also great for rebuilding your collection/kit. I've been able to find some great, hard-to-find items. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## dmenchi (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: PRO Card: How much is too much?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_I was also suggest getting something in writing from your apartment manager. I assume they are taking care of the flooding, etc. At least you would have back up documentation if necessary. CCO's (if you have any near you) are also great for rebuilding your collection/kit. I've been able to find some great, hard-to-find items. I'm sorry for your loss._

 
couldn't agree more. i would order through the phone or fax after you talked to a rep. 
i'm soo sorry for you and your losses. i hope you 'll recover from the trauma soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've lost a lot of things when i moved here from a differnt country and the moving company just gave me a check! it was so devastating, loosing personal itmes is very heartbreaking and  money can't replace everything. so a 'big hug' to you


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Can You Use A Mac Pro Card At Cco?*

i just found out last month that there is a few cco's in tx...(yea im late) and i was just wondering if i ever go to one, can you use your mac pro card there?

TIA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(SORRY IF THIS IS THE WRONG SECTION TO ASK THIS QUESTION)


----------



## COBI (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Can You Use A Mac Pro Card At Cco?*

No.  The items are already about 30% off.

I view it as an opportunity to buy d/c and le items because it actually costs me more than buying at the MAC store.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Can You Use A Mac Pro Card At Cco?*

thanks and what is d/c?


----------



## Hilly (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Can You Use A Mac Pro Card At Cco?*

discontinued


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Can You Use A Mac Pro Card At Cco?*

oops...im slow...thanks girl


----------



## basoo (Jan 30, 2008)

*hi guys i want to apply for mac pro card need help!!*

hi, guys i am freelance makeup artist i do makeovers ,birthday parties and prom but all of my clients are just regular people i have not done any thing for a company yet , i do have a business card and i am thinking of sending professional letters from my clients to prove that they hired me to be there makeup artist for there events , do you think that will be good or not ? please help !!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: hi guys i want to apply for mac pro card need help!!*

There are pretty extensive threads on what documentation you need to provide to get a MAC pro card.

 MAC pro card FAQ  that has an extensive discussion.


----------



## meowgoezdacow (Feb 9, 2008)

*MAC PRO card question for MAC employees!*

I don't know if this thread belongs in this section but I think the MAC workers can answer me best.

I'm a regular customer at my freestanding MAC store and has always been using my PRO card to get the discount. When I make my purchase, the MUA would ask if I'm in the register and type my name in and ask for my ID (not my pro card) and scan my items and the discount is automatic. so I was guessing that it was in the computer or something that I was a PRO member? Like, one time I told the MUA that i forgot my pro card but I had my ID, and I asked her if that was ok and she said yes. Well the past couple times it hasn't been doing that, like they would look me up in the registry, scan the items and things would be full price.  so today when I made my purchase, it happened again and I was just wondering why because the past like million times , the discount just popped up. so I asked the lady "Oh, I didn't get my PRO discount yet?" and she goes "Well, I have to see your card, you know" so i give it to her and she's like "yeah well next time, just give it to me first" and i told her "oooh ok well it was just because before they would just always just ask for my ID but not for my pro card so I just thought it was in the computer or something" and the guy standing next to her gave me the meanest attitude and said "um, it doesn't work that way. you need the card AND id to get the discount" I was just puzzled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so to the people who work at MAC~ what pops up in the computer when you bring up a customer's name on your registry?? does it show that you're a PRO member or no?? do you usually ask for the card AND an ID or just an ID??  just make me understand this!! thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: MAC PRO card question for MAC employees!*

Don't work for MAC, but I'm guessing the info is in the computer. I've ordered via phone, given my name only and received the discount.


----------



## calbear (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: MAC PRO card question for MAC employees!*

When they ask for your name - we usually pick the first name that matches you which may not be your Pro Dicount profile especially if you dont tell me you are a pro member.  There may be two different profiles, as in one that you had before you got your pro card and and one after. They do not merge into one.  Heck there might be six or seven profiles with your info (ie if your name is Michelle Thompson - there may be ones with different spellings of Michelle and Thompson).  So we started asking for id to cut down on adding additional erroneous/misspelled names but we can't delete the other older incorrect ones.  

So unless you tell me you are a pro member, i won't know and won't be looking for it - which is why we ask for you to give us the card first so I won't have to re- ring everything and put it under the correct name.

Hope that helps


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: MAC PRO card question for MAC employees!*

That makes sense. My name isn't common at all, so that explains my experiences.


----------



## COBI (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: MAC PRO card question for MAC employees!*

I've always just had my pro card out when I go to the register, and also my id if I worked with an MA that doesn't know me by sight.  I just assumed it makes it easier for them to look me up.


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 11, 2008)

*Pro Card Members- Quick Question!*

Ok so if I am a freelance makeup artist, self-employed obviously, how do I prove this to get a Pro Card? Because it's not like I have a paycheck from a company, just a business card, which anyone could have, and I know you need 2 forms of proof. So...what can I do?


----------



## shootergirlnc (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Pro Card Members- Quick Question!*

If you have anything that states your name as the makeup artist, such as in a flyer for a play that you maybe did the makeup for, that can work.  Call the pro 1800 number or check online to see what you can submit.


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Pro Card Members- Quick Question!*

A driver's license, a resume, business card, comp card, a ref. from a company you worked at on the co. letterhead. any of these will do.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Pro Card Members- Quick Question!*

There is a ginormous thread on this topic here: http://specktra.net/f190/mac-faq-ppi...ro-card-25432/

You'll find a lot of people with a similar situation as you. It helped me out a lot!


----------



## KIC686 (Apr 14, 2008)

*mac pro card help*

Hey guys I have been trying to download an application to get my pro card...but its not letting me. My internet explorer will give me an error message then shuts down. So i thought it was a problem with my computer,but i went over to a friends how and her computer did the same thing. Anyways...is there another place that i can download it from...or could anyone email it to me...LOL...i know i could go to a mac store and get one BUT the closest counter is 3 hours away from me....


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: mac pro card help*

Try calling the #1800 and maybe they can fax or email you a copy. Good luck!


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: mac pro card help*

You can goto a MAC store & they will give you a pro card application. That's how I got mine


----------



## macmistress (Apr 19, 2008)

*Mac Pro Membership?*

Hi all. I WAS student at UNI. Till I quit this January. Now I love my MAC Makeup..and I have heard of these mac pro memberships. I really wanna be a member but how? Do I seriously have to get a diploma first? That will take me all year


----------



## redambition (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Mac Pro Membership?*

From the MAC Pro UK application form:

PROFESSIONAL IDENTIFICATION
Two pieces of professional criteria must be included with the application and membership fee.
Examples of professional identification:
Composite Card
Business Card with name and specific profession
Editorial Page with name credit
Union Card
Head Shot & CV
Professional License
Diploma/Certificate
Publication Masthead
Programme/Press Materials w/name
Contract on production company letterhead
Crew/Call list on prod. co. letterhead
Professional letter of reference of employment
Required identification must be current, indicate your name and specific profession.
All identification will be destroyed after processing and will not be returned to you.

Basically you need to have proof that you work in the industry.


----------



## macmistress (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Mac Pro Membership?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_From the MAC Pro UK application form:

PROFESSIONAL IDENTIFICATION
Two pieces of professional criteria must be included with the application and membership fee.
Examples of professional identification:
Composite Card
Business Card with name and specific profession
Editorial Page with name credit
Union Card
Head Shot & CV
Professional License
Diploma/Certificate
Publication Masthead
Programme/Press Materials w/name
Contract on production company letterhead
Crew/Call list on prod. co. letterhead
Professional letter of reference of employment
Required identification must be current, indicate your name and specific profession.
All identification will be destroyed after processing and will not be returned to you.

Basically you need to have proof that you work in the industry._

 
I have read all of this, so that means I have to enrol in a uni and do a makeup course?


----------



## redambition (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Mac Pro Membership?*

If you're not already working as a makeup artist, beauty therapist, model, photographer or similar... then getting any relevant qualifications would generally be part of the process before you can get involved in the profession.

It doesn't state that you have to have them, but do you meet any other professional ID requirements that you can use instead?

are you intending to become a makeup artist? if so, then yes, it's a good idea to do a course. if you just want this card for the discount and don't intend to ever use the qualification, then it's probably not worth the cost and effort of taking the course.


----------



## couturesista (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Mac Pro Membership?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_If you're not already working as a makeup artist, beauty therapist, model, photographer or similar... then getting any relevant qualifications would generally be part of the process before you can get involved in the profession.

It doesn't state that you have to have them, but do you meet any other professional ID requirements that you can use instead?

are you intending to become a makeup artist? if so, then yes, it's a good idea to do a course. if you just want this card for the discount and don't intend to ever use the qualification, then it's probably not worth the cost and effort of taking the course._

 
What's a composite card, is it the same as a business card?


----------



## prettybaby (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Mac Pro Membership?*

I dont know how it works there, but when I was a student I just made a copy of my monthly progress report to show that I was still in school for a beauty profession and sent that in along with my application. The MAC pro student discount is less than the pro card discount, but every little bit helps, right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should just go to your local pro store and ask them about it!  HTH!


----------



## macmistress (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Mac Pro Membership?*

Hmm..I do want to become a freelance makeup artist. Isit possible to doone from home?


----------



## macmistress (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Mac Pro Membership?*

Anyone ever studied to become a freelance artist?


----------



## redambition (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Mac Pro Membership?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_What's a composite card, is it the same as a business card?_

 
a composite card is more of a model or actor thing. It's a double sided "ad" printed on card with some photos and stats (like measurements, height, weight, hair colour, shoe size etc).

It's used by the model and her agency as a kind of calling card, and can be giving to a potential client to review. In a sense, it's like a business card for an actor or a model.


----------



## redambition (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Mac Pro Membership?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macmistress* 

 
_Anyone ever studied to become a freelance artist?_

 
first up - yes it is possible to run a freelance makeup artist job from your home... but you will have to be prepared to travel to jobs. 

as for the study required - I am not too sure what's needed in the UK. A Google search for makeup course specifying the UK might be a good start. You want to ensure you go with a reputable academy/trainer.


----------



## macmistress (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Mac Pro Membership?*

Thnx soo much redambition. You have been of great help!


----------



## redambition (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Mac Pro Membership?*

not a problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hope you find a suitable course!


----------



## macmistress (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Mac Pro Membership?*

Lol..Thnx again..(I have a habit of saying thnx..but with sincerity mind! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Mac Pro Membership?*

Okay...I know that there are a million topics on this, but I just have a quick question and Im hoping someone can answer this.

I am a licensed cosmetologist: I have my license and a certificate saying that i completed the cosmetology course. My main question is, are those two enough, or does MAC require a photo ID? I don't have my drivers license, so i dont have a photo ID. Thanks to whoever can answer this


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Mac Pro Membership?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Okay...I know that there are a million topics on this, but I just have a quick question and Im hoping someone can answer this.

I am a licensed cosmetologist: I have my license and a certificate saying that i completed the cosmetology course. My main question is, are those two enough, or does MAC require a photo ID? I don't have my drivers license, so i dont have a photo ID. Thanks to whoever can answer this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
you HAVE to have some form of photo id along with your two form.  go to your license branch and get a photo id.


----------



## lara (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Mac Pro Membership?*

http://specktra.net/f190/mac-faq-ppi...ro-card-25432/

There's no reason to have yet another individual thread dedicated to this topic when there's a massive, multi-country thread full of information that already exists. Read and search that thread first, ask any specific questions you have within that thread, and finally get into contact with your nearest Pro Store to clarify any questions that you have that are relevant to your personal situation.

If you've read the requirements list and think that that it doesn't apply to you, then you might just have to accept that you're ineligible for the Pro program.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 24, 2008)

*Please Ask All Pro Card Questions Here*

Thanks!


----------



## kasils (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi everyone! I have a question that I don't think has been answered. I am a young freelancing makeup artist desperate to one day become a pro mua. I have done lots of my freinds makeup for special events (graduations, proms sweet sixteens, etc.). All of the girls have been more than pleased with what I've done for them. I'm making a ton of buisness cards within the next few days and I wanted to try to apply to get a pro card. I know that you need a recomendation from clients and/or a resume. I was wondering if someone could give me a quick little example of how they did both or either. It would be a lot of help being that I don't want to come across as being unprofessional. Thanks so much to everyone and sorry this was a long post!  ;]
p.s. before anyone replies would having a buisness card a few recomendations and a resume be enough for me to qualify for a pro card??? TIA!!!!


----------



## addictedtomac85 (Aug 13, 2008)

*MAC Pro Discount on Holiday Collections*

Hi Everyone, 

I just got my MAC Pro Card and put in my first order. YAY! Now I am already trying to figure out what I am going to get for my next order. I am really looking forward to the Holiday collection, as I do every year. But a friend of mine told me that you don't get your MAC Pro discount on any of the holiday sets. Does anyone know if this is true or not?


----------



## candymaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: MAC Pro Discount on Holiday Collections*

yes that is true the will not discount the holiday collections


----------



## addictedtomac85 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: MAC Pro Discount on Holiday Collections*

awww thats too bad. thanks for confirming for me though.


----------



## COBI (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: MAC Pro Discount on Holiday Collections*

Specifically, you don't get it on the holiday sets (such as the pigment vials); however, other holiday-timed collections (such as last years Antiquitease (sp?)) are generally discounted.


----------



## MACForME (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: MAC Pro Discount on Holiday Collections*

Yes, its true, the holiday collections are exempt from the discount.


----------



## TeachersPet (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: MAC Pro Discount on Holiday Collections*

How can I get a MAC Pro Card?


----------



## msashlay (Aug 18, 2008)

http://specktra.net/f190/mac-faq-ppi...ro-card-25432/


----------



## cipelica (Aug 26, 2008)

Can you use someone elses pro card? Do they check you out? Are they looking for some other document?


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cipelica* 

 
_Can you use someone elses pro card? Do they check you out? Are they looking for some other document?_

 
No you can't use someone elses. It's against the PRO card policy. You have to provide photo id that matches the card when you checkout.


----------



## GrUmPiTa (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: MAC Pro Discount on Holiday Collections*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_Yes, its true, the holiday collections are exempt from the discount._

 
A few times online, a product (which was originally exempt from the discount) has come up as -40% -- maybe because it was wayy after its release.
I've seen it with some sets, and most recently I got the Fafi tote for -40% (I went to my local MAC today, and they still had a tote, but for the regular price).


----------



## lilt2487 (Aug 30, 2008)

what happens if you lose your pro card or someone steals it?


----------



## jamgirl01 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Am I eligible for a mac pro card, I am Jamaican*

I am a Jamaican make up artist am I eligible for a mac pro card If I buy my products online or in the US.


----------



## Liz2286 (Sep 5, 2008)

I just wanted to share that a few weeks ago I mailed my application for a PRO card. I'm a freelance mua. I do special events here in Chicago and also in Mexico. I sent in my business card, letter of recommendation from a client, resume, and bridal contract. I have been calling every week to check on the status of my app and yesterday I was told that it hasn't even been processed yet! It's going to be 4 weeks this Saturday that I sent it and the lady I spoke to said it shouldn't take so long for it to be on their system. I told her what I sent and she said that they might be verifying things because they're not accepting resumes from mua anymore. She said they take resumes and headshots only for actresses and models. Also, the letter of recommendation should be from an employer, not from a client. She said that the business card and bridal contract should be enough.

However, I'm afraid that they might not accept my business card because I made it at home. I've never had the need to actually order business cards at the printer's because I get all my clients by word-of-mouth. Plus it doesn't make sense to have any cards done if I'm working back and forth from here and Mexico. 

I do have a letter from an employer but I didn't send it in with my app because my former boss took forever to type it up for me so I just sent in the one I had from a client. I'm hoping that I do get approved but if I don't, I wonder if I can re-apply. I have the letter from my previous employer and I'll finally order some business cards. If I don't get approved, I know it'll be my fault because I filled out the app and gathered the proofs without really thinking. For some reason, I thought I would get approved with no problem. 

I'm just stressed because I was hired to do makeup for a folkloric dance group and I need to buy so many different foundations and bright shadows. I was hoping that I would have the card by this month and the group's performances begin next month.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Am I eligible for a mac pro card, I am Jamaican*

http://specktra.net/f165/please-ask-...s-here-108401/


----------



## Randy Rose (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: MAC Pro Discount on Holiday Collections*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *candymaddy* 

 
_yes that is true the will not discount the holiday collections_

 
It seems to vary a little, maybe location-by-location (like B2M) or relationship with the MUA (or maybe if the MUA is inexperienced!). I don't know how the MAC POS system works, but last December I went in and purchased the Mystery Powder from the Couture Collection expecting to pay full price and was shocked when it rang out with my discount. I don't know if the MUA rang it up as a discounted item, or if the computer automatically did via my Pro Card (any MAC retail employees know exactly how the discounting works?). I mentioned that I didn't think it would be discounted, and she said of course it would. 

Incidentally, this *was* after the point when the MUAs were allowed to use their employee discount on the collections, so maybe the rule is that Pro members get the discount at that time, too?


----------



## hhunt2 (Sep 20, 2008)

So I just got a call from a friend who met a Mac employee at her new college.  My friend didn't remember the gals "position", but it sort of sounded like she is a well-known Mac employee (she works at different locations) and has worked for Mac for a loonnnggg time.

My friend said she gets a 60% discount!!!
Is that forreal? I've only heard 40% off... someone shead some light on my question. Thanks!


----------



## mac*lover (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_So I just got a call from a friend who met a Mac employee at her new college.  My friend didn't remember the gals "position", but it sort of sounded like she is a well-known Mac employee (she works at different locations) and has worked for Mac for a loonnnggg time.

My friend said she gets a 60% discount!!!
Is that forreal? I've only heard 40% off... someone shead some light on my question. Thanks!_

 
yes employee get 60% off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC Pro Discount on Holiday Collections*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Randy Rose* 

 
_It seems to vary a little, maybe location-by-location (like B2M) or relationship with the MUA (or maybe if the MUA is inexperienced!). I don't know how the MAC POS system works, but last December I went in and purchased the Mystery Powder from the Couture Collection expecting to pay full price and was shocked when it rang out with my discount. I don't know if the MUA rang it up as a discounted item, or if the computer automatically did via my Pro Card (any MAC retail employees know exactly how the discounting works?). I mentioned that I didn't think it would be discounted, and she said of course it would. 

Incidentally, this *was* after the point when the MUAs were allowed to use their employee discount on the collections, so maybe the rule is that Pro members get the discount at that time, too?_

 

I think the no discount only applies to the pallets with the 6 e/s, pigment vials and mult items in a set. Not sure exactly but I think that is what I have heard.


----------



## hhunt2 (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac*lover* 

 
_yes employee get 60% off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
Who gets 60% off?  Managers? Field Auditors? Senior MUAs?

I mean, Wow! 60% off. lol. I never heard of it. I thought 40% was the max.


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_Who gets 60% off? Managers? Field Auditors? Senior MUAs?

I mean, Wow! 60% off. lol. I never heard of it. I thought 40% was the max._

 

All MA that work for MAC I know get 60%. even if they work at a counter in Macy's or where ever.


----------



## ellabella220208 (Sep 23, 2008)

hi, i just got my pro card today, im in the uk and i am on the pro site but i cant find anywhere to buy pro products online??? can someone advise me please!


----------



## mac*lover (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_Who gets 60% off?  Managers? Field Auditors? Senior MUAs?

I mean, Wow! 60% off. lol. I never heard of it. I thought 40% was the max._

 
i know it is great
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!! i wish i could work at mac


----------



## Hemons (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure, but I just placed an order from a PRO store over the phone (I'm not lucky enough to have a PRO store in my area) and they asked if I was a PRO card member. That leads me to believe you can use your PRO card over the phone with any PRO store. Anyone else have experience with this?


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hemons* 

 
_I'm not 100% sure, but I just placed an order from a PRO store over the phone (I'm not lucky enough to have a PRO store in my area) and they asked if I was a PRO card member. That leads me to believe you can use your PRO card over the phone with any PRO store. Anyone else have experience with this?_

 
Yes, you can use your pro card over the phone.  Just call the 800 number.


----------



## JuicyBabyy43 (Oct 5, 2008)

Does anyone know if you could use your PRO card discount at the Dutry Free MAC stores?


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Oct 9, 2008)

Iam not sure if this is the right place but does anyone know how much the student tool kit is in sterling?


----------



## msjaybooboo (Oct 14, 2008)

i was wondering in the letter of recommendation what should be stated?


----------



## doll.face (Oct 15, 2008)

I am thinking of attending the Lia Schorr basic makeup application class to better my skills. I do freelance work every now and then and am now looking to make it a full time career.

Would my Lia Schorr Institute of Cosmetic Skincare Training, Inc., Certificate and my business card be enough? I can include a few reference letters from my previous clients that can be contacted. I'm just afraid this won't be enough and I certainly don't want to be rejected!

I've never really taken any photos of my work as I always just considered it something fun, you know? It wasn't up until a few months ago when I realized I'd love to take this to the next level. The only photos I really have are photos of the person at their event. I don't think sending those in would help. For example, I did makeup for a girls sweet 16 and junior prom. I have some photos from that but it also doesn't clearly show her makeup.

Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## GypsyRose (Oct 24, 2008)

I thought I remember reading somewhere on Spektra that attendees of The Makeup Show got to apply for the MAC Pro card without having to show industry credentials. Anyone know if that's right? Also, it says on the Makeup Show LA site that you have to show industry credentials to get in. Is that true? I'm confused.


----------



## amy_forster (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ellabella220208* 

 
_hi, i just got my pro card today, im in the uk and i am on the pro site but i cant find anywhere to buy pro products online??? can someone advise me please!_

 
You can't actually buy products online using your pro card in the UK. You can use your card to browse the pro site and then ring through your order on the mail order line though including any pro products you might want. HTH.


----------



## Chaneese (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello to all, my name is Chaneese, and I want to say that I'm very excited to be apart of Specktra. Anywho, I have a question that I hope someone can answer. I just received an offer from MAC Cosmetics, YAY me! Although I'm very excited, I'm also a little confused. The position I was offered is freelance/ on call. My manager did not really go into detail about the position or its perks, thus leads to my question. I know I could probably just call and ask, but I'm really nervous to. So please someone, anyone please help me! With my position, will I be able to receive a discount off on products? Any response is greatly appreciated, thanks!!


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chaneese* 

 
_Hello to all, my name is Chaneese, and I want to say that I'm very excited to be apart of Specktra. Anywho, I have a question that I hope someone can answer. I just received an offer from MAC Cosmetics, YAY me! Although I'm very excited, I'm also a little confused. The position I was offered is freelance/ on call. My manager did not really go into detail about the position or its perks, thus leads to my question. I know I could probably just call and ask, but I'm really nervous to. So please someone, anyone please help me! With my position, will I be able to receive a discount off on products? Any response is greatly appreciated, thanks!! _

 
no.  some locations give freelancers a discount or gratis, but generally no, freelancers don't get a discount.


----------



## Chaneese (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_no. some locations give freelancers a discount or gratis, but generally no, freelancers don't get a discount._

 
Well that sucks. But thanks for your help !


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 19, 2008)

For buying from the Pro site, how much is shipping usually? Is it the same as the regular site? And also, does the free shipping codes work on the pro site? TIA


----------



## carandru (Nov 19, 2008)

^^^ The shipping rates can be found here MAC PRO | Customer Service

I don't believe coupon codes work on the pro site.


----------



## sandrrra (Nov 21, 2008)

*Can you purchase pro pan shadow refills off of the website when you get your card, or is it single shadows only???*


----------



## bebe_tc (Dec 20, 2008)

I got my card thanks for everyones help


----------



## macmakeupaddict (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebe_tc* 

 
_I got my card thanks for everyones help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
May I ask what you submitted with your application. I am just curious.


----------



## smilecusiluvu (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a question since they require two diff identification I was wondering if i can send in my ID, nail technician and facial license they would they count as two different for of ID because they are two diff license. I also do freelance on the side but I dont have a business card made because I always give out the business card of my workplace and just put my cellphone number on it if they are interested in contacting me. I hope I get the procard with this.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sandrrra* 

 
_*Can you purchase pro pan shadow refills off of the website when you get your card, or is it single shadows only???*_

 
You can get pans too.


----------



## manthanoelle (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smilecusiluvu* 

 
_I have a question since they require two diff identification I was wondering if i can send in my ID, nail technician and facial license they would they count as two different for of ID because they are two diff license. I also do freelance on the side but I dont have a business card made because I always give out the business card of my workplace and just put my cellphone number on it if they are interested in contacting me. I hope I get the procard with this._

 

If you are looking to get the 40% discount because of your freelancing I would say you should wait until you can get a personal buisness cards of your own made that state what one of your services as make up, then submit your facial license because I know it most states they use "facial specialist" and not the term "esthetician" when they act as the same thing pending on your state boards qualifications. But if you submit a nail tech and facial license I would say you would be prone to receiving the 30% off since you have nothing that states you offer make up artistry as a service.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GypsyRose* 

 
_I thought I remember reading somewhere on Spektra that attendees of The Makeup Show got to apply for the MAC Pro card without having to show industry credentials. Anyone know if that's right? Also, it says on the Makeup Show LA site that you have to show industry credentials to get in. Is that true? I'm confused._

 

Basically, your suppose to have credentials to attend the beauty show (the one i attended in nyc 3yrs ago). So that's why you aren't required to show any credentials again, if you already inside. That show was mostly for hair stylists, nail techs and estheticians. Thats all I know about that.


----------



## shaista1985 (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ellabella220208* 

 
_hi, i just got my pro card today, im in the uk and i am on the pro site but i cant find anywhere to buy pro products online??? can someone advise me please!_

 
hi

uk PRO MEMBERS need to call 0870 034 2676 to make an order - mail order only


----------



## CedriCCentriC (Jan 30, 2009)

No discount on limited editions?

I was at the Brussels (Belgium) store today and the SA told me that since a few weeks they weren't allowed to give the Pro Discount on limited edition products anymore. Now, I know there is no discount on Christmas palettes and sets or department store exclusives; but I find it very strange that this also applies to the looks/color stories. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is this new rule international or only specific for Belgium? 

I usually buy more products from the permanent line anyway, yet I think I'm really missing out here. 

MAC Belgium also doesn't participate in the Back-to-MAC program.


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 17, 2009)

Alright so question.. I just graduated my Esthetics course in November and I'm working at a spa now.. I'm going to send in my MACpro application for the card.. I got my photo ID scanned, my diploma scanned.. and I didn't have a second piece of proof, so I scanned my transcripts... Do you think they'd end up accepting that?  Being an esthetician, we don't have as much "proof" or cards or stuff as make-up artists.


----------



## sierrao (Feb 17, 2009)

if my mom gets the pro card can i still bring it in and get the discount?


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_Alright so question.. I just graduated my Esthetics course in November and I'm working at a spa now.. I'm going to send in my MACpro application for the card.. I got my photo ID scanned, my diploma scanned.. and I didn't have a second piece of proof, so I scanned my transcripts... Do you think they'd end up accepting that? Being an esthetician, we don't have as much "proof" or cards or stuff as make-up artists._

 
for your second proof scan your license or certificate or whatever its called up there.  but you'll only qualify as an esthetician and get the 30% off.  you won't get it as a makeup artist.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sierrao* 

 
_if my mom gets the pro card can i still bring it in and get the discount?_

 
nope.  she's the only one that can use it and the only one that can pay for the makeup.  if you use it she'll lose the card and the discount.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 5, 2009)

A question similar to this has probably asked many times before...

But I've always done a ton of my friends and other people's makeup for special events such as dances or a big night out. I want to continue doing it cause it's soo much fun and I probably can start doing freelance work a lot more later on. I'm also going to most likely getting a position as a beauty adviser at a store. I was wondering if I'd be eligible for the MAC Pro membership?


----------



## fairylite100 (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CedriCCentriC* 

 
_No discount on limited editions?

I was at the Brussels (Belgium) store today and the SA told me that since a few weeks they weren't allowed to give the Pro Discount on limited edition products anymore. Now, I know there is no discount on Christmas palettes and sets or department store exclusives; but I find it very strange that this also applies to the looks/color stories. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is this new rule international or only specific for Belgium? 

I usually buy more products from the permanent line anyway, yet I think I'm really missing out here. 

MAC Belgium also doesn't participate in the Back-to-MAC program. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Can anyone confirm that this is the case with the discount? I though it was only special packaging that doesn't get the discount but is it also anything that is limited edition from a color story?


----------



## PinkFish (Mar 10, 2009)

Can you order through macpro.com if you live in the UK? Or are you limited to Pro stores and mail order? TIA!


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkFish* 

 
_Can you order through macpro.com if you live in the UK? Or are you limited to Pro stores and mail order? TIA!_

 
No you can't. Phone and stores only, which is so ridiculous. MAC really needs to start making their rules universal, it would put an end to so much confusion!


----------



## Miss Virtue (Apr 3, 2009)

Does anyone know if it's possible to order through the US Pro mail order line if you do not live in the US nor have an US bank account, but still have it delivered within the US?


----------



## aish (Apr 4, 2009)

Latest update from me:

I applied for the pro membership 4 weeks ago and today I saw the charge on my credit card bill. I am so happy and can't wait for the card.

I do freelance makeup and sent in my business card and two client contracts. 
I called in 3 weeks after I sent my application and I was told my application was received and is being processed.
She also told me that it looks good and that I should have my card in two weeks. Today I saw the charge on my online bill.

Thank u MAC Team, and u make makeup business so much for fun.
I can't wait to purchase new items and use them on my clients.


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm a bit lost and bewildered when it comes to the Pro Card.. If and when you get one can you use it to get a discount off all products from the regular line such as permanent lipsticks, foundations, Charged Waters, Fix+, regular pigments etc... or is it *only* off of pro only lines?

Also, can you use it to get a discount on stuff like MSF's?

How about LE collections? Stuff like Hello Kitty etc...? Or what about something that's LE but is in regular packaging and not in limited edition packaging like Heatherette etc...?

Sorry about all the questions!


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey my lovely pro cardholders, I have a burning question for you! I contacted a photographer that I've done some make up for her shoots, and she was happy to give me a letter of employment reference, saying she has hired me for multiple photoshoots, and if they want any more info, to let her know. It's a really nice letter, but it's not on any professional letterhead, just a blank paper. I should have asked for something more specific but I figured she was doing me a favor in the first place so I didn't want to be too picky. I am also thinking of asking my makeup course teacher to also give me a letter, but I am impatient and want to fax it in today or tomorrow (i'm going to the pro store in vegas in 3 weeks and hope if i'm lucky it can get processed quickly), whereas my teacher may take a week to get something from her, at least! I have my business card and this letter from the photog, do you think that will be sufficient? Or should I wait the week and get my teacher's letter also?


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cyanide.Candy* 

 
_Hey guys,

I'm a bit lost and bewildered when it comes to the Pro Card.. If and when you get one can you use it to get a discount off all products from the regular line such as permanent lipsticks, foundations, Charged Waters, Fix+, regular pigments etc... or is it *only* off of pro only lines?

Also, can you use it to get a discount on stuff like MSF's?

How about LE collections? Stuff like Hello Kitty etc...? Or what about something that's LE but is in regular packaging and not in limited edition packaging like Heatherette etc...?

Sorry about all the questions!_

 
you can get discounts on all products except for the "super special" packaging, such as HK.  there's usually one of these collections each year.  you also can not get the discount on the holiday sets.  everything else you can.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Hey my lovely pro cardholders, I have a burning question for you! I contacted a photographer that I've done some make up for her shoots, and she was happy to give me a letter of employment reference, saying she has hired me for multiple photoshoots, and if they want any more info, to let her know. It's a really nice letter, but it's not on any professional letterhead, just a blank paper. I should have asked for something more specific but I figured she was doing me a favor in the first place so I didn't want to be too picky. I am also thinking of asking my makeup course teacher to also give me a letter, but I am impatient and want to fax it in today or tomorrow (i'm going to the pro store in vegas in 3 weeks and hope if i'm lucky it can get processed quickly), whereas my teacher may take a week to get something from her, at least! I have my business card and this letter from the photog, do you think that will be sufficient? Or should I wait the week and get my teacher's letter also?_

 
the letter from the photog has to be on letterhead.  as for the makeup teacher, did you work for her or just attend a class.  if you just attended a class, that won't count for any professional work experience, only personal enrichment, so this wouldn't be accepted.

does that help?

good luck hun.


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 8, 2009)

i just attended the class, but the mac pro app says you can have a certificate/diploma, so why not a letter stating that certifies that I passed? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well thanks for your help!


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 8, 2009)

The certificate/diploma is for the proof of graduation for a profession. Before I became a mac employee I was gonna send in an app for esthetics with my diploma. Some professions, depending on the state, receive a certificate instead of a diploma.

Why don't you give them a call or shoot em an email to see if that applys to classes as well, and not just profession-wise?  Couldn't hurt


----------



## inconspicuous (Apr 10, 2009)

Okay so... I've got a small question for you.

I live in the UK and just received confirmation that my app for my Pro card has been accepted and processed, and I'll get the card in the next couple of weeks.

Reading this, I now know that we UK folk can't order direct from the website, we have to go in-store or order over the phone.  But my question is, when we do mail-order is it from like HQ or say, the Pro store in London?  I ask because I wasn't sure if like LE items are sold on the US/Canada or UK release dates?  I'm assuming it's all UK based, since I *am* in the UK but I wanted to clarify that part.

Thanks for your help! xx


----------



## painted00eyes (Apr 12, 2009)

Is the $35  a yearly fee or one time?


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *painted00eyes* 

 
_Is the $35 a yearly fee or one time?_

 
annual.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 16, 2009)

i just wanted to share the good news with other mac artists.

we got a memo today saying that we (all full and part-time employees, excluding nordstrom employees) (northa america only) can now purchase off macpro.com with our employee discount!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and they've changed our limits!

still $200/day at stores.
$400/day at macpro.com
$500/day at pro stores.

yippie!  no more having to wait when the #800 is closed on weekends or holidays!


----------



## gennigma (Apr 18, 2009)

yay! just got my mac pro card in today! but why did i get an overdraft from the bank and it was $11 sending it my mac pro application through usps. so instead of the card being $35.. it was technically like $81, hopefully its worth it!


----------



## CaramelBeauty0 (Apr 19, 2009)

Okay.. so I have read ALL 12 pages of this thread and the many pages in the other MAC Pro card thread and I don't believe this question has been asked/answered!

I am not a MUA, but I do model.  I have read the application and I know that models qualify for the 30% MAC Pro card, HOWEVER, I do not have a comp card.  In fact, I don't know _what_ my 2nd piece of proof would be.

I know the possibilities: resume, card, tear sheets, reference letters, etc... I do have many different tear sheets from a mag that I was in.  If I provide them a few tear sheets from the same mag and a business card (just lists name, types of modeling I do, and contact info) would that be enough?  I do not have a comp card or elaborate resume for my modeling - so that's not an option.

Also, does the date of the tear sheet matter?  The site says it has to be 'recent'.. how far back is "recent"? (late 2007??)


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Virtue* 

 
_Does anyone know if it's possible to order through the US Pro mail order line if you do not live in the US nor have an US bank account, but still have it delivered within the US? _

 
Not sure, I'll call and ask later for you.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inconspicuous* 

 
_Okay so... I've got a small question for you.

I live in the UK and just received confirmation that my app for my Pro card has been accepted and processed, and I'll get the card in the next couple of weeks.

Reading this, I now know that we UK folk can't order direct from the website, we have to go in-store or order over the phone. But my question is, when we do mail-order is it from like HQ or say, the Pro store in London? I ask because I wasn't sure if like LE items are sold on the US/Canada or UK release dates? I'm assuming it's all UK based, since I *am* in the UK but I wanted to clarify that part.

Thanks for your help! xx_

 
Your order comes from UK stock, all here in the UK, which is why it'll arrive in approx 3 days instead of a week and a half!


----------



## Portia73 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello
Ive been working as a freelance makeup and henna artist for years, I've never had cards, its always been advertised by word of mouth. I'm not trained as such but I seem to be pretty popular in the asian bridal circles. I've used all sorts of products but not much Mac. Now I was thinking of advertising properly, with business cards and some flyers maybe. Now I wonder if that will be enough for the 2 ids required for a pro card. Also I wasn't planning on putting my full name on my business card, just Bridal Makeup and Henna by Portia. will that be enough or does my card have to have my full name and address which im hesitant to put on.

Has anybody else had this problem?

Please advice
thanks in advance


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 1, 2009)

Hi, quick question, (Erine, if you are on here, since you are very knowledgable about this stuff) I am the head buyer and merchandiser at a fashion company in nyc. I also do all the styling for our photoshoots. I know Fashion stylists get the 30% off, and I have all forms of identitfication, and a letter of reference on my companys letterhead, but who needs to sign it? The president of the company? The President?

Or should I call and ask this question?


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 1, 2009)

I have it on my resume as well, but i doubt that means anything, because anyone could type up a resume!


----------



## MACForME (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_I have it on my resume as well, but i doubt that means anything, because anyone could type up a resume!_

 

This is the first time I've ever seen this type of question.. and honestly, I think that if you review the MAC Pro application and see if you have the items they are asking for. If you do, then send it in..I'd get your direct supervisor to sign the letter or an HR person (if you can). Make a copy of your employee ID as well as the other ID you have (drivers license etc). Send in as much as you can from their list. 

They might question why you work for XYZ but are applying for the pro card you know?


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_This is the first time I've ever seen this type of question.. and honestly, I think that if you review the MAC Pro application and see if you have the items they are asking for. If you do, then send it in..I'd get your direct supervisor to sign the letter or an HR person (if you can). Make a copy of your employee ID as well as the other ID you have (drivers license etc). Send in as much as you can from their list. 

They might question why you work for XYZ but are applying for the pro card you know?_

 
Thanks!!! Leave it to me to ask the questions that no one has ever heard of
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will get my direct supervisor and HR Director to sign, I have business cards, ID etc

We actually have a girl who does freelance makeup on the side- not professionally so she doesn't have a kit, and I pick out all the makeup and the company buys it so it really is used for photo shoots and what not.


----------



## LaBruja760 (May 10, 2009)

Ok I have a question hopefully someone can help cause im in a quick jam. I have my cosmetology license but I really dont use it. I do make up for weddings but never had any need for cards because Its only in the close knit community I live in all Portuguese and Italian weddings. If I made a letter head on the computer with my DBA and copied my license and sent it in would it work?


----------



## christinaruiz90 (May 12, 2009)

so heres my question at IMATS do they give out the 40% or 30% discounts cause im going yeah (next month) but im going to school in fall for makeup so i wanted to know which one it was??
thanks 
christina


----------



## doll.face (Jul 13, 2009)

Is a homemade MW based contract ok to send in? It's what I use... has health and safety, info .. etc etc.


----------



## sweetcandy1979 (Jul 27, 2009)

*question's pro card*

i'm a hairstylist and i wanna apply for a mac pro card what do i need 2 bring 2 apply? And is it enough for model 2 bring her setcard 2 apply?
Can you use the card also in other countries?
Sorry for the questions.


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: question's pro card*

if you do a board search there is an entire thread for pro card questions


----------



## sweetcandy1979 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: question's pro card*

oh ok Thank you didn't know that


----------



## kuuipo415 (Aug 4, 2009)

I know LE items with special packaging don't qualify for the Pro card discount, but what about the LE items in the normal black packaging? Are the starflash e/s excluded from the discount? and 226/131 brushes? TIA


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kuuipo415* 

 
_I know LE items with special packaging don't qualify for the Pro card discount, but what about the LE items in the normal black packaging? Are the starflash e/s excluded from the discount? and 226/131 brushes? TIA_

 
once again, special packaging does count (style warriors).  its the trademark special packaging that doesn't count (heatherette, HK).

all other LE products count.

all full-sized brushes count.

the only things that don't count are trademarked packaging, couture products, holiday sets and VG products.


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm so official!!!! I got my pro card # today!!!! Actual card is on it's way!!!!


----------



## bellydancer (Sep 2, 2009)

.....


----------



## gul88 (Sep 6, 2009)

will mac still charge you, even if they decline your application or do not give you the full discount you were hoping for?


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gul88* 

 
_will mac still charge you, even if they decline your application or do not give you the full discount you were hoping for?_

 
If you didn't get approved, MAC will not charge you. As for the discount, you will get whatever you profession is alotted. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## eternalkudra (Sep 8, 2009)

Lurker here with a question...

I used to have a portrait photography business, which I pretty much gave up when other things in life got too crazy, but I still do all the fashion photography for the salon I go to. I still have my valid DBA for my photography business, but all my old business cards and promo materials are more family-photography related, and the contact info on them is no longer valid as I took my old website down. Would getting a few nice prints from some of the fashion shoots I've done and having my business name printed on them be an acceptable 2nd form of professional ID?


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eternalkudra* 

 
_Lurker here with a question...

I used to have a portrait photography business, which I pretty much gave up when other things in life got too crazy, but I still do all the fashion photography for the salon I go to. I still have my valid DBA for my photography business, but all my old business cards and promo materials are more family-photography related, and the contact info on them is no longer valid as I took my old website down. Would getting a few nice prints from some of the fashion shoots I've done and having my business name printed on them be an acceptable 2nd form of professional ID?_

 
MAC Pro | Membership | Enrollment

the download lists the only qualifying material.


----------



## eternalkudra (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks, Erin. I looked at the list first, which mentions headshots, but I was unsure whether that would also apply to photographers, or only to the models themselves.


----------



## claralikesguts (Sep 10, 2009)

how long does it take to renew a PRO card?


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eternalkudra* 

 
_Thanks, Erin. I looked at the list first, which mentions headshots, but I was unsure whether that would also apply to photographers, or only to the models themselves._

 
headshots apply to models only, seeing as how that's their "business card".


----------



## MissDSB (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautiijunkii* 

 
_I'm so official!!!! I got my pro card # today!!!! Actual card is on it's way!!!!_

 

what did u have to send in to get a card?


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 19, 2009)

I want to apply as a photographer.  They say you can send in publication mastheads or/and editorial content with the name credited, both of which I have (along with business cards).  My question is... do I have to send in the entire magazine, or can I send in just the pages?  Seeing as how the stuff must go to Canada and the magazine is pretty heavy, I'm just trying to save some money and packing materials!

Also, anybody know if it's an issue if my driver's license has a different address than where I actually live at?  Especially if I'm across the country from where my license is?


----------



## swatchmeupaddy (Sep 23, 2009)

*MAC Pro Card FAQ's & Answers!*

Here's what I learned when getting my Pro card (hopefully, this helps answer many FAQ's):

What did I mail in?
-As a freelance makeup artist, just a business card & a blank bridal contract was sufficient, but I also added a bridal reference letter just in case!

Mail vs. Fax:
-I mailed my application, because you are _technically_ not allowed to fax it anymore unless it's for a renewal.  However, people still do fax and get approved. Pro of faxing: it's faster getting approved (i.e. they withdraw the fee from your account usually one-few days later!) Con of faxing: although you do get approved quicker, it takes almost just as long to get your card & member # processed, so your membership might actually have been active for a month before you get to make any use of it!

Did they contact my reference?
-No, they did not contact my reference.

How long did it take?
-It took EXACTLY two weeks for them to withdraw $45 (I'm Canadian) from my account and then one week after that, I got my card in the mail & the e-mail with my Pro card # on the same day!

Why does it take sooo long for some people?
-I live in Toronto where the MAC Pro Membership HQ is and I'm an impatient person & kept on bugging them about my application, lol!  It turns out that their "system" breaks down on them quite often throughout the week and during that time, they cannot process any applications!

How long does it take to get my card in the mail after I'm approved?
-Once you're approved in Toronto, they relay that message back to New York and the MAC Pro in NY creates & mails your card on a Tuesday.  So it depends on how fast MAC Pro NY is working... it could be the following Tuesday right after your approval (like mine was) or it could be the Tuesday after that when they finally mail your card!

Once you're approved and you don't have the card in your hand but just the Pro card # they e-mailed you, it still sucks... why?
-Although you can go on macpro.com and start using your discount, you gotta pay full shipping fees, because unlike the non-pro MAC website, there are never any free shipping offers!  The only shipping offer you get is 5 free shippings/yr when you spend $150 or more AFTER the discount! So, unless you're planning to spend that much online (which I don't like doing cuz I like to swatch products), you gotta pay shipping.

When is the Pro discount NOT honoured?
-The Pro discount does NOT apply to limited edition items that are in any kind of special packaging (i.e. Heatherette, Hello Kitty, Holiday Sets, etc.) and Viva Glam since all their proceeds goes to the AIDS foundation.  They do make exceptions sometimes when a special collection is old.  For example, the left over Hello Kitty items are now 40% off online and 30% off at some stores!

Is there a maximum purchase?
-Yup!  Go to macpro.com and read up on their "Maximum Purchase Policy".

Where can I use the card?
-Only at freestanding MAC stores & MAC Pro stores... NOT at MAC counters!!!

Those are all the FAQ's I can think of... hope this helps!

Also, don't forget that when you do get your card & start using it in the store, you need to bring along some photo ID with you, because you cannot use the card without photo ID unless the MA's are laid-back, don't care, or know you well (which is rare!).

Good luck to all of you guys applying and I know how hard the wait can be!

Happy shopping MAC addicts!


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 25, 2009)

I _finally _filled out an application tonight!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm applying as a photographer, as.. well, I am one and have done a lot of work with models, who have been known to reap the benefits of all my makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I included two business cards (my personal one and a magazine I worked for), a masthead from the magazine I worked for, and a resume explaining all the work I do with models (figured it couldn't hurt).  

*crosses fingers*

I'll be mailing it out later today once the post office is open!

I figured it was about damn time I did this!!


----------



## Dominikanmorena (Sep 25, 2009)

Soo...I am planning to send my cosmetology license and making a business card stating that I'm a make-up artist and hair stylist... Will they buy it? Will I get the 30% or 40%?


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dominikanmorena* 

 
_Soo...I am planning to send my cosmetology license and making a business card stating that I'm a make-up artist and hair stylist... Will they buy it? Will I get the 30% or 40%?_

 
Why wouldn't they buy it unless it is not true? If it is legit then I don't see why they wouldn't


----------



## Dominikanmorena (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Why wouldn't they buy it unless it is not true? If it is legit then I don't see why they wouldn't_

 
Yeaa...well it is true, its just freelance work.


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm a bit confused on one thing - on payment (it should be obvious but just checking)...
Do I have to send in a check included with my application OR do I just fill in where it ask for my credit card number and it'll automatically deduct from that?
tia


----------



## MUALindsay (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_I'm a bit confused on one thing - on payment (it should be obvious but just checking)...
Do I have to send in a check included with my application OR do I just fill in where it ask for my credit card number and it'll automatically deduct from that?
tia_

 
Either send in a check (with amount and signed, as if paying for something) *or* fill in a credit card number & sign. (I used my debt card # and it went through just fine.)


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlvrGrndM99* 

 
_Either send in a check (with amount and signed, as if paying for something) *or* fill in a credit card number & sign. (I used my debt card # and it went through just fine.)_

 
Thanks, love!


----------



## tee (Oct 5, 2009)

hello

I just recieved my macpro card today and I'm abit confused about the website. I initially thought u had be a mac pro member to be able to sign into the site and view the prices for the products, but even after i signed in, no prices r displayed! 

So are the prices even displayed on the site?

Secondly, I've been reading through some of the threads here and some members mention that they order through the website using their mac card and some members state that u cannot use the card on website which one is true?

Thirdly, if theres anyone else frm the UK as a member please tell me what options do u have because i want to know if there a difference in the benefits when it comes to diffeerent countries!

Kind regards


----------



## kimmoy (Oct 9, 2009)

*using mac pro card in regular mac store*

can you use a mac pro card at any mac store or does it have to be at the mac pro store/mac pro online ?

thanks


----------



## MUALindsay (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: using mac pro card in regular mac store*

Freestanding stores: yes
Counters: no

Question would have been better asked here: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f190/m...ro-card-25432/


----------



## beautiijunkii (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: using mac pro card in regular mac store*

I want to petition to allow pro card holders to use the pro card at a corner. I live 1 mile away from a corner, 30 miles away from a store. WTF? It's the same product!!!


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: using mac pro card in regular mac store*

You can't use a Pro card at a counter because MAC does not directly own counters, the department store owns them. This is why you can't use MAC gift cards at counters either; but you can use gift cards from the department store.


----------



## mommys-makeup (Oct 20, 2009)

*mac ppid card spending limit*

hi guys just shipped out all my stuff to mac for the ppid card and was just wondering for those of you have it, what is the spending max or limit before mac considers it abuse? in other words i dont want to go coo coo with it and have it taken away, thanx everyone!


----------



## iaisha26 (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: mac ppid card spending limit*

It's a monthly limit of $3000 or $5000, after discount. Something ridiculous like that. I've spend upwards of $1000 in a month on makeup for shows and had no problem. You should be just fine.


----------



## MUALindsay (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: mac ppid card spending limit*

Noooo...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f190/m...ro-card-25432/

Monthly is $2,000 but YEARLY is $5,000!


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: mac ppid card spending limit*

Whoa... I didn't know there were limits on how many item types per transaction.  The wording is a bit weird, so can someone answer a question?

"No more than 3 of same item or color up to 24 total pieces"

When they say that, do they mean (for example) no more than 3 Carbon eyeshadows, or eyeshadows in general, regardless of color?  And is it per transaction?

I have a list of about 10 shadows (all different colors) waiting to buy once my card comes in the mail, and I don't want to go all the way into NYC to find out I can only buy 3 of them...

Thanks to anyone that can clear that up!


----------



## MUALindsay (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: mac ppid card spending limit*

I would ASSUME it would mean, no more than 24 shadows, 3 per color.
As in you can get 3 Carbon, 3 Blanc Type, 3 Gesso, 3 Expensive Pink, etc. But not 4 of any particular one.

I have no idea though, haha. That's just how I interpret it, because I have got more than 3 shadows (all different colors) before. But, it'd be like only 3 foundation pumps. Or 3 219's, 24 total brushes.

Anyone else chime in?

_BTW- This should really be in a different thread..._
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/p...s-here-108401/


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: mac ppid card spending limit*

Merged with existing pro thread.  Please remember to do a search first.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: using mac pro card in regular mac store*

Merged with existing thread on this topic.  Please remember to do a search first.


----------



## MUALindsay (Oct 26, 2009)

Can I exchange a product, ordered via macpro.com, to a store without the packing slip? I bought it Oct 13th and it's not the correct color match.

And is it wrong to go into a store and asked to be color matched? It feels so award now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I'm not up to par with MAC foundations and their "tones".


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 26, 2009)

^ I would try calling customer service and see what they say.  They say receipts are needed for all returns, but I am not sure if online can be different since there's a record of the order.  Personally I've never returned something boughten online so I don't have any knowledge in it.

As for color matching, do it!  I've always gone to the store and asked to be matched because I get overwhelmed by all those shades.  The MUAs have always been more than happy to assist with finding the right shade and kind of foundation for my needs


----------



## kimmoy (Oct 27, 2009)

how long does it take to get approved for a pro card? i'm a makeup artist and i sent in my business card and my certificate/diploma. would they notify me by email if i get accepted or not ?

thanks


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmoy* 

 
_how long does it take to get approved for a pro card? i'm a makeup artist and i sent in my business card and my certificate/diploma. would they notify me by email if i get accepted or not ?

thanks_

 
For me, it was a day shy of 3 weeks after I sent.  But I heard that mail to Canada can take a week, so one of those weeks was taken up by the mail.  I got impatient and gave the customer service number a call, and they told me I was approved.  That same day my credit card got charged.  That was on the 15th of this month.  My card arrived in the mail on the 22nd, a week later.  I didn't get my email welcoming me to the program until today, after I had already used the card.  So I was one day shy of 4 weeks from the time I dropped my stuff off at the post office to the day my card arrived in the mail.

I'd suggest doing what I did, and many others do, and give a call to the number and asking for the status of your application 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The number can be found under "Enrollment" on the MACPro site.

The guy that helped me on the phone says it can take up to 6 weeks to be approved, just to warn you.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh I freelance makeup I wonder if Im qualified


----------



## hello_kitty (Nov 24, 2009)

If you can supply the professional criteria needed I don't see why not!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Dec 1, 2009)

Does anyone know if beauty journalists can qualify for a pro card?


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_Does anyone know if beauty journalists can qualify for a pro card?_

 
Anybody?


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Dec 22, 2009)

No one knows that?


----------



## Boasorte (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_Does anyone know if beauty journalists can qualify for a pro card?_

 
no, they can't


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_no, they can't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What a shame


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok I'm thinking about applying for a pro card I workas a freelancing makeup artist so I qualify for the pro discount 

Can you use MAC gift cards on the Pro Site I asked a live advisor on maccosmetics.com and they said no but I read different in this forum. I have a gift card but rather wait to use it till I get my pro card.


----------



## Karibear819 (Feb 12, 2010)

i have a procard & recieve 30% off, i signed up for one of the makeup classes in DC at the end of this month. After i attend the class could i get the 40%?? i prob cant but it's wishful thinking!


----------



## sandrrra (Feb 16, 2010)

I do hair and makeup at a salon, and i submitted my liscence and my business card do you think that would be  enough to get the makeup artist discount? I sent it out two weeks ago and havtn heard anything yett!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sandrrra* 

 
_I do hair and makeup at a salon, and i submitted my liscence and my business card do you think that would be enough to get the makeup artist discount? I sent it out two weeks ago and havtn heard anything yett! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Call the pro number do a follow up on your application make sure it was received they will tell you if its pending or not if you have to resubmit something. 

I know I had to resubmit my id because they wanted a darker image. 

Still waiting on mine also keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 18, 2010)

Wanted to update eveyone on the status of my card... 

I faxed my application in on monday tuesday it wasnt received refaxed my fax got cut off faxed again called to make sure the whole thing was recieved they couldnt confirm because the department the accepted faxes closed at 4:30 called wednesday at 9:30 am so yesterday and the lady checked my application she said it was received and my card would be out in 2-3 weeks. The charge appeared on my card last night so it pretty much took 2 days for my card.


----------



## Teggy (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm not sure I'm applicable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  On-camera talent can get a card, but you need to have a headshot and resume or something like that, which I don't.  I host a nightly web show and do my own makeup, but it looks like Mac doesn't accept website links.  Am I outta luck?


----------



## JaMi81 (Mar 29, 2010)

I called MAC Pro to see if I as approved and they said I was approved today, so I should be getting my card in the mail next week!!!


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 12, 2010)

I just sent my application off today! I sent in a copy of my ID, Fashion show program, and my business card.  I am keeping my fingers crossed!  I hope this is enough.


----------



## shannyn92 (Apr 12, 2010)

*MAC Pro Comp Card?*

Hey all. I'm finally ready to apply for a MAC PRO card!! I'm choosing to send in a comp card and a business card. I went to kinkos so they could print it out and I didn't realize that he had placed it in the middle of the paper, so when I cut it out, it comes out to less than 5 x 7 (a normal comp card size).

My question is, should I go to walgreens and use my USB to just print it out as a picture? With the glossy finish and whatnot? Or should I go back to kinkos and try this out again?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## LC (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: MAC Pro Comp Card?*

Girlfriend i told you there's a white border around it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




each side has 1/4 inch of white border, and the top and bottom have 1/16th inch of white border each. Unless they specifically print it on a 5x7 paper, you're going to have the same problem. 

I wouldn't really trust walgreens for their quality, try kinkos again now that you know the dimensions.


----------



## shannyn92 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: MAC Pro Comp Card?*

Oh okay. Yeah I remember you telling me but I didn't know how that worked since he put it on the middle of the paper....I don't know! Haha, I'm obnoxious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again <33


----------



## shannyn92 (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pro card*

Hey all! Just wondering how long it normally takes to get approved or disapproved? I sent my application in about two weeks ago, directly to the place, not through a mac store. I talked to someone who got approved after about 4 months, does it usually take that long? Have any of you not gotten approved? 

Thanks!


----------



## LC (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Pro card*

mine took like 5-6 weeks


----------



## tanktonkin (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Pro card*

I also applied through the mail, and was told it would take 5-6 weeks.


----------



## cool username (May 6, 2010)

I finally got my card last week. the application they gave me at the store had the Ontario, Canada address so thats where i sent it. I live in California. Apparently I could have sent it to Maryland i think it was but whatever. It took 7 weeks to get to me.

I sent a copy of my cosmo license and a copy of my proof of training from cosmo school.


----------



## xdanielleax (May 7, 2010)

*Yet Another Pro Card Question...*

Hey ladies so here's the situation.  I am a freelance makeup artist.  I have professional business cards and a comp card displaying my work and info.  I used to work at Ulta in the prestige section where I was a makeup artist.  I left on good terms with them and contacted my old manager today about a letter of reference on ulta letterhead.  She called corporate for me to see if she could do it and they told her no.  Everything has to go through corporate.  She can however write me a personal letter of reference but she can't use the ulta name.  I know they say personal letters won't work on their own but do you think it will help since I've also got the business and comp card?  Thanks so much


----------



## MzzRach (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Yet Another Pro Card Question...*

We have a thread dedicated to Pro card questions in MAC Chat:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/p...s-here-108401/


----------



## xdanielleax (May 7, 2010)

Hey ladies so here's the situation.  I am a freelance makeup artist.  I  have professional business cards and a comp card displaying my work and  info.  I used to work at Ulta in the prestige section where I was a  makeup artist.  I left on good terms with them and contacted my old  manager today about a letter of reference on ulta letterhead.  She  called corporate for me to see if she could do it and they told her no.   Everything has to go through corporate.  She can however write me a  personal letter of reference but she can't use the ulta name.  I know  they say personal letters won't work on their own but do you think it  will help since I've also got the business and comp card?  Thanks so  much


----------



## marusia (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Yet Another Pro Card Question...*

All you need is a comp card and business card. Just download the app on macpro.com, send your cards, and the money, and you're golden.


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Yet Another Pro Card Question...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_We have a thread dedicated to Pro card questions in MAC Chat:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/p...s-here-108401/_

 
*merging with that thread*


----------



## sandrrra (May 11, 2010)

I just got the charge on my card, how long does it ususly take for the email to get sent? I want to shop online now!


----------



## MUALindsay (May 13, 2010)

Anyone else not getting a discount on Naked Pigment??? WTH?


----------



## Senoj (May 15, 2010)

*Re: Pro card*

Mine took 2 weeks. I sent it to the NY address and they rerouted it to Canada. I sent it in 4/26. I was charged on 5/5 and I received the card on 5/13.


----------



## MzzRach (May 17, 2010)

*Re: Pro card*

*moving to MAC Chat*

Susanne - please merge this thread with the Pro card sticky thread.  Thanks!


----------



## MzzRach (May 17, 2010)

*Re: Pro card*

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/p...s-here-108401/


----------



## Senoj (May 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sandrrra* 

 
_I just got the charge on my card, how long does it ususly take for the email to get sent? I want to shop online now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mine didn't get sent until after I got the card. I got my card last Thu 5/13 in the mail and the email came this past Mon 5/17.


----------



## mommys-makeup (May 22, 2010)

*Re: MAC Pro Comp Card?*

finally someone who is using a comp card and business card! I know this is silly but I have been debating in sending mine because I have a comp card and business card and I dont know if they will accept my comp card since everyone does them different, also no one seems to use a comp card as part of documents.anyway could you share yours with us and keep us updated as far as if they accepted your documents etc. thanx and good luck!


----------



## Susanne (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Pro card*

*merging with the thread above*


----------



## MzzRach (May 22, 2010)

*Re: MAC Pro Comp Card?*

*moving to MAC Chat*

Susanne - please merge with Pro Card thread.  Thanks!


----------



## Susanne (May 23, 2010)

*Re: MAC Pro Comp Card?*

*merging with the thread above ^^^*


----------



## foxykita143 (May 28, 2010)

so i tried asking this the other day but i don't think i posted it. i am a freelance make up artist, and what i have available is my business card, pictures of wedding make up i've done with the photographer i usually work with, a blank bridal contract, and also a signed contract a bride is allowing me to send in if need be.


----------



## Senoj (May 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxykita143* 

 
_so i tried asking this the other day but i don't think i posted it. i am a freelance make up artist, and what i have available is my business card, pictures of wedding make up i've done with the photographer i usually work with, a blank bridal contract, and also a signed contract a bride is allowing me to send in if need be._

 
All of this will be fine to submit for the application. Just make sure the bridal contracts look professional because someone said before that they reject contracts that look "home made." If you have a flier with your name on it crediting you as a MUA would be good too but if not, everything you listed above will be ok. I submitted everything you have except for the contracts along with a flier and MU certificate and I got the card. Best wishes!


----------



## foxykita143 (May 30, 2010)

thank u!


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: MAC Pro Comp Card?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mommys-makeup* 

 
_finally someone who is using a comp card and business card! I know this is silly but I have been debating in sending mine because I have a comp card and business card and I dont know if they will accept my comp card since everyone does them different, also no one seems to use a comp card as part of documents.anyway could you share yours with us and keep us updated as far as if they accepted your documents etc. thanx and good luck!_

 
Hi, I sent in a business card, a composite card and a letter of recommendation from a client and got accepted 4 days after I faxed them in. I don't think my letter of recommendation really counted though because I've heard it needs to be from an employer but I sent just in case. My composite card was for being a make-up artist and it just had a picture of me on the front (with a really well-done face of course) and a little information about me underneath (name, phone number, specialties) and on the back had 3 pictures of make-up I've done.


----------



## wetwater (Jun 18, 2010)

*Shipping for ordering from Mac Pro*

I wasn't sure whether to put this under the Pro Card thread or not, so feel free to move this if necessary.

My question:
How much is shipping (US) for ordering from Mac Pro? Also, do they ever have discounts on shipping (do the shipping offers from the regular Mac site apply?)

Thanks!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: Shipping for ordering from Mac Pro*

i'm not sure to be honest. however you could always give mac pro a call today if the ordering line is open and see how much they charge. i'm sure it'll be around the same as normal mac orders. although i am sure i read once that if you spend over a certain amount (like $100) you would get free shipping but only for about 5 times a year or something.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: Shipping for ordering from Mac Pro*

*merging with our Pro thread*


----------



## theleopard (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey Girls! Im going to be applying for my mac  pro card  very soon! And this is what im sending in.

-Business Card
-Certificate that says I know my makeup essentials
-Certificate for Bridal Makeup and Hair
-Contract

I am 16 and Im a freelance makeup artist do you think my age will affect my chances of getting a Mac Pro card? Thank You!


----------



## manthanoelle (Jul 6, 2010)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I need to show this to people who understand the severity of O M F G of this email I got earlier... this was the only thread I could think of that would make sense. If anyone has any questions about my application process feel free to ask.


 Quote:

  Samantha,

Please accept my apology for the delayed response.

Thank you for sending in the approved credentials. We will mail you a  new MAKE UP FOR EVER backstage discount card along with our most recent  catalog. Once receive you may call us at our NYC Studio Monday through  Saturday to place an order.

If you have any questions please call the NYC Studio.

Thanks!

Artist Relations

MAKE UP FOR EVER
8 East 12th Street
New York, NY 10003
Studio: 212 941-9337
Office: 212 925-9548
Fax: 212 925-9561
http://www.makeupforeverpro.com


----------



## SnowAngel1106 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Getting MAC Pro Card*

Please forgive me if this is in the wrong place, but I didn't know where else to put it...

I'm trying to get more information on getting my MAC pro card.  I know I've read here that you can get letters written from your clients to turn in as proof of "professional criteria".  I've done makeup for the military balls here on island as well as some at home photoshoots for deployed spouses.  Has anyone done this and received their pro card?  If so, what did the letters say that were turned in?  I really want to get my pro card in the next couple of months, I just don't know what to tell my clients to write in the letters.  If the letter route doesn't work, what would you recommend based on the type of work I've done?

Any help is much appreciated!

xoxo


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Getting MAC Pro Card*

We have a thread dedicated to Pro Card questions - you should find lots of info here: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/p...s-here-108401/


----------



## SnowAngel1106 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm trying to  get more information on getting my MAC pro card.  I know I've read here  that you can get letters written from your clients to turn in as proof  of "professional criteria".  I've done makeup for the military balls  here on island as well as some at home photoshoots for deployed spouses.   Has anyone done this and received their pro card?  If so, what did the  letters say that were turned in?  I really want to get my pro card in  the next couple of months, I just don't know what to tell my clients to  write in the letters.  If the letter route doesn't work, what would you  recommend based on the type of work I've done?  The only other thing I have right now is a business card lol

Any help is much appreciated!

xoxo

Edit:  I made up a contract for a client I'm working with this week...can someone take a look at it for me and let me know if they think it'll work?


----------



## SnowAngel1106 (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Getting MAC Pro Card*

I knew there was one!  I couldn't find it the day I posted this...lol  Thanks for the linky!  I just reposted on that thread.


----------



## paparazziboy (Sep 9, 2010)

im a mac new hire im a " 15 hour perm" at my counter so does that qualify me for my pro card automatically ? or do i still have to do the business card composite card etc..


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Sep 12, 2010)

*Renewing MAC Pro Membership?*

Hi guys,

My 12 month membership as a MAC Pro Card holder is coming to an end, however I can't quite remember the exact expiry date of my membership.

I was just wondering, do MAC notify you when you're coming close to your expiry date to remind you to renew, or is it tough luck if your card expires and you have to reapply all over again?

How easy is it to renew?

Thanks!


----------



## painted00eyes (Sep 15, 2010)

So I have scanned the posts but can anyone tell me how long between seeing their charge on your bank account and getting the card typically takes? TIA


----------



## GGBlu (Sep 16, 2010)

This is more a Pro site question than it is a discount question, but I figured this was the best thread to direct my question to.

I was recently approved for a Pro card and now I'm just waiting for it to show up (so obviously I can't log in to the site at this point in time).  I figured in the interim, I would start a list of products on the Pro site that I was considering purchasing.  However, they recently changed the site and it looks like you can no longer browse pro only products.  If you click on the link for "Pro Products" along the top of the page, then scroll all the way down and click "Go shopping!", it navigates away from the Pro site and takes you directly to maccosmetics.com.  I'm happy Pro members can use the discount on the regular site now, but I'm a bit confused.

For those of you who already have Pro cards in your possession, are you able to log in to the Pro site and shop products that way?  I'm going to be very disappointed if I can't create shopping lists anymore and have to actually head to the NYC Pro store just to browse!


----------



## MUALindsay (Sep 17, 2010)

Yea, I haven't found a way to just browse Pro Products, either.


----------



## lara (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Renewing MAC Pro Membership?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cyanide.Candy* 

 
_Hi guys,

My 12 month membership as a MAC Pro Card holder is coming to an end, however I can't quite remember the exact expiry date of my membership.

I was just wondering, do MAC notify you when you're coming close to your expiry date to remind you to renew, or is it tough luck if your card expires and you have to reapply all over again?

How easy is it to renew?

Thanks!_

 
Do you have your card? It has the expiration month on the front of the card.

As for renewing, you don't get a reminder but you do have a couple of months flex time to renew. Mine expired in June but I dropped by my nearest Pro store at the end of August and renewed in a couple of minutes. I'm just waiting for a new card now.


----------



## blondengeltje (Sep 18, 2010)

I want to at least see the pro items.


----------



## xdanielleax (Sep 19, 2010)

Well I sent in my application on Tuesday to the New York office.  I wonder how long it will take to see if I'm approved!  The waiting is gonna kill me!!!


----------



## xdanielleax (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm so excited!  And I just can't hide it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I called MAC Pro today and I've been approved!  They are going to charge my card and they said I will be receiving the card within 2-3 weeks!  I can't wait to start shopping!


----------



## sherivero (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Everyone. I am a newbie here. This is my first time posting in the forum. I know everyone asks this question but part of what I am looking for has not been answered yet.

I plan on applying for my Pro card. I have filled out the application, I have business cards that say I am a Makeup Artist, and I have a certificate of completion and achievement from a Pro Makeup Artist course that I took that totals 12 hrs of training. The class was given by a professional makeup artist and is signed by her. There were about 40 of us in the class. Will this certificate suffice?

THe M.A.C Pro site says they accept diploma/certificate. I am just worried because my certificate isn't from a school. Any responses will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sherivero* 

 
_Hi Everyone. I am a newbie here. This is my first time posting in the forum. I know everyone asks this question but part of what I am looking for has not been answered yet.

I plan on applying for my Pro card. I have filled out the application, I have business cards that say I am a Makeup Artist, and I have a certificate of completion and achievement from a Pro Makeup Artist course that I took that totals 12 hrs of training. The class was given by a professional makeup artist and is signed by her. There were about 40 of us in the class. Will this certificate suffice?

THe M.A.C Pro site says they accept diploma/certificate. I am just worried because my certificate isn't from a school. Any responses will be greatly appreciated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think that would be enough.  You could always send "extra" items as well.  ie; mua service contract, invoices etc.  Just make sure everything looks professional


----------



## sherivero (Oct 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyByLele* 

 
_I think that would be enough.  You could always send "extra" items as well.  ie; mua service contract, invoices etc.  Just make sure everything looks professional_

 
Okay. I hope I get it : )

Thank you @BeautyByLele


----------



## dewinter (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi!
  	I just visit the new http://www.maccosmetics.com/macpro/ site...and I can't find anything!
  	Im not a pro member so I can't log in BUT isn't it possibe to see what the pro products are (items/colors) without being a member ?
  	I would be really happy if anyone can please help me. Pls send me a pm.


----------



## BoyBaitMadde (Nov 16, 2010)

I got approved for my card last week. How long does it take before you get an confirmation email
  	from MAC with your member.nr? I want to S H O P  !


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 24, 2010)

I applied last year and got denied - kinda mad because I know a girl who got it but doesn't do any form of makeup while I need it just to build up my kit.
  	I have so much personal makeup, so I just really need it to build up a quality kit. I don't plan on going to cosmetology school until some years from now.

  	Any advice on a freelancer?
  	I have a business card, .com website and all - most of my clientele are word of mouth.
  	I turned in a card and my contract and it got denied...
  	Help Por Favor!


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Feb 1, 2011)

BoyBaitMadde said:


> I got approved for my card last week. How long does it take before you get an confirmation email
> from MAC with your member.nr? I want to S H O P  !



 	You should get a confirmation email sometime soon with your Mac account #, and all you have to do is have the store look up your account with your photo ID. I sent my application in on dec 27th. I was approved on Jan 15th, they didnt send me the email with my account number untill jan 24  and i still havent received my card. I have already gone to the MAc store twice and had no problem with them having to look my account up!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 8, 2011)

I placed a MAC Pro Order February 24th my Items arrived March 2nd but my MAC purshase has not cleared my account its been business days since my original purchase its no longer showing pending in my bank account so did MAC charge me or not?


----------



## allyouneedl0ve (Mar 24, 2011)

Quote: 	 		 			I'm so excited! And I just can't hide it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I called MAC Pro today and I've been approved! They are going to charge my card and they said I will be receiving the card within 2-3 weeks! I can't wait to start shopping!



  	EEEEEP!! did you just call the mac pro number on the site and just flat out ask them if you were approved!?!? I WANNA CALL AND ASK I CANT WAAAIT! plus how long did you wait to call after you submitted your stuff???


----------



## allyouneedl0ve (Mar 24, 2011)

HEY GIRLS! so i literally JUST got off the phone with someone from MAC PRO customer service, just to ask for the status of my application. I mailed my application directly to Toronto from where I live (British Columbia) and he told me that it can take 2-4 weeks for it to get there. He also told me to call back in a week to see if they've received it. So if anyone here is applying from BC there you go! =) Im so freaking impatient i just cant wait haha i've been checking my bank account eerrrryday.


----------



## Tatyiona (Mar 27, 2011)

*Attention PRO Members!*

I was informed today by a MAC artist that a memo has been sent to all stores informing them to take a members PRO card if they pay with a credit card in someone elses name.


----------



## MACForME (Mar 30, 2011)

Quote:


GGBlu said:


> For those of you who already have Pro cards in your possession, are you able to log in to the Pro site and shop products that way? I'm going to be very disappointed if I can't create shopping lists anymore and have to actually head to the NYC Pro store just to browse!


 

  	Yes.. they changed it a few months ago. It takes to you to the MAC Cosmetics site, but ONLY IF you're logged in, can you see and purchase PRO items.


----------



## allyouneedl0ve (Apr 10, 2011)

EEEEP! i just checked my bank statement and MAC charged my account! I GOT ACCEPTED YAY!!! i've been waiting 3 weeks and 2 days to find out! now i have to wait even moore for the card to actually get to me now! haha.

  	PS i live in canada, does anyone know if i can use my pro card in the states? im going to california in 3 weeks and i wanted to get some makeup there.


----------



## commandolando (Apr 10, 2011)

How long did it take from when you sent in your application to when they took the money out of your account? I send in my application on March 30..I wish Canada Post were more efficient!



allyouneedl0ve said:


> EEEEP! i just checked my bank statement and MAC charged my account! I GOT ACCEPTED YAY!!! i've been waiting 3 weeks and 2 days to find out! now i have to wait even moore for the card to actually get to me now! haha.
> 
> PS i live in canada, does anyone know if i can use my pro card in the states? im going to california in 3 weeks and i wanted to get some makeup there.


----------



## allyouneedl0ve (Apr 11, 2011)

Quote: 	 		 			How long did it take from when you sent in your application to when they took the money out of your account? I send in my application on March 30..I wish Canada Post were more efficient!



  	haha 3 weeks and 2 days...


----------



## BeautyInDecay (Apr 12, 2011)

Has anyone renewed in store, and how long did it take for it to be processed? I lost my reciept, and it looks like my local store hasn't sent my app in. Its already been paid for. I can't order anything online as of now and its kind of annoying.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey I just renewed @ the end of March and when I called the MAC CS said it usually can take 5-6 weeks to process renewal done via store.  He said because most stores dont send them off right away, they usually wait until the have a few apps to send.  He told me for future renewal the fastes way is via telephone, so next time I will be doing that.  As of right now I cant order anything online either but I do have my recepit so I can make purchases at the store. 

  	The store when you renewed, do the MA know you ( are your cool w/ anyone of them) ???? Maybe they will let you make in store purchases.  Also if you paid via credit card maybe you can use your statement as proof you paid so that why you might be able to make in-store purchases..... hth



BeautyInDecay said:


> Has anyone renewed in store, and how long did it take for it to be processed? I lost my reciept, and it looks like my local store hasn't sent my app in. Its already been paid for. I can't order anything online as of now and its kind of annoying.


----------



## BeautyInDecay (Apr 13, 2011)

I called the mac pro number, the cs told me that they should be able to look up my purchase history as proof of my renewal. I called my local store and its like pulling teeth to have them be helpful at all, they said they can't and I told them I just spoke to mac pro.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 13, 2011)

So what was the finally outcome ??


----------



## allyouneedl0ve (Apr 14, 2011)

does anyone know how long it might be before i get my email from MAC telling me im accepted? my account was charged about a week ago


----------



## allyouneedl0ve (Apr 18, 2011)

OKAY. just got my email this morning. I am official a MAC pro member! It only took about 4 and a half weeks! now i just have to wait for my card to arrive  i promise this is my last post haha


----------



## hazelis14 (Apr 29, 2011)

I mailed my application last week to

  	M·A·C PRO MEMBERSHIP
	PO Box 435
	3219 Yonge Street
	Toronto, Ontario
	M4N 3S1

  	and I live in the US...you know I was flipping out about which one to mail it to, and since it was the first address listed I sent it there instead of NY!! But now I'm flipping out thinking it will take longer since I mailed it from SC all the way to Canada!!!! I tried calling, I'm not showing up which just means I haven't been approved..not necessarily that they haven't received the application in the mail.

  	AM I OKAY?!?! lol I also asked when I called if I could fax it or something else and they said they only except it through mail.  I just wish they would have been direct like: CANADA RESIDENTS MAIL TO: AND US RESIDENTS MAIL TO: because some of us freak out by the smallest details and we like to know where exactly to do things!! lol PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## saucey (May 4, 2011)

hazelis14 said:


> M4N 3S1
> and I live in the US...you know I was flipping out about which one to mail it to, and since it was the first address listed I sent it there instead of NY!! But now I'm flipping out thinking it will take longer since I mailed it from SC all the way to Canada!!!! I tried calling, I'm not showing up which just means I haven't been approved..not necessarily that they haven't received the application in the mail.
> 
> AM I OKAY?!?! lol I also asked when I called if I could fax it or something else and they said they only except it through mail.  I just wish they would have been direct like: CANADA RESIDENTS MAIL TO: AND US RESIDENTS MAIL TO: because some of us freak out by the smallest details and we like to know where exactly to do things!! lol PLEASE HELP!!!!


	I'm in Cali and sent mine out the same day as you. Sure enough, when I went into the post office, they asked me why there were two addresses. I asked them if this was the norm for Canada, but they didn't know. I asked them if they'd recvd a letter addressed this way, which would they deliver to, and they said the first deliverable address listed (in this case the PO Box), but then again, the US ain't Canada.

  	What really bothered me was that I initially called the pro number, asked for the fax number, and was told that they only accept apps by mail. So I first mailed to the NY address only to have it sent back to me as "undeliverable."

  	Anyway, I figure that enough mail goes to the Canada address that they will know what to do with it. I'm figuring that it just got there, and so I'm hoping I'm approved by the end of the month.


----------



## DanceLovesMAC (May 7, 2011)

So I applied for the Pro Card about 4 weeks ago & my check was posted to my account today meaning that I was approved?!?! The problem is that I'm moving in a few weeks. I'm sooo excited to get my pro card but I'm not sure how long it will take to receive it in the mail? Can I call MAC Pro to change the address they mail it to, or is it too late? I am having my mail forwarded after I move, still I  want my card ASAP!!


----------



## DanceLovesMAC (May 7, 2011)

hazelis14 said:


> M4N 3S1
> and I live in the US...you know I was flipping out about which one to mail it to, and since it was the first address listed I sent it there instead of NY!! But now I'm flipping out thinking it will take longer since I mailed it from SC all the way to Canada!!!! I tried calling, I'm not showing up which just means I haven't been approved..not necessarily that they haven't received the application in the mail.
> 
> AM I OKAY?!?! lol I also asked when I called if I could fax it or something else and they said they only except it through mail.  I just wish they would have been direct like: CANADA RESIDENTS MAIL TO: AND US RESIDENTS MAIL TO: because some of us freak out by the smallest details and we like to know where exactly to do things!! lol PLEASE HELP!!!!



 	P.S. I live in the US & I also sent my application to the Canada address. It took about 4 weeks from when I sent it from Chicago before the $35 check was taken out of my bank account.


----------



## MiaLuvsMac (May 16, 2011)

I mailed mine last week to the NY address. Hopefully once you get your response, I will get mine too. I've been axiously checking my account numerous times a day to see if there was a debit to my account and sadly, none has yet.  :-(


----------



## mtrimier (May 18, 2011)

My account was just charged today, so now I wait for the card. Took about three weeks to process the application. (I mailed my credentials to the NY office.)


----------



## KaiulaniMakeup (May 23, 2011)

Hi. I mailed my application to the NY address April 4 from Cali.  My card was charged on April 27.  I called the MAC pro line last week to check on my card and the MAC rep said it was mailed on May 2.  I haven't received it yet and it's been exactly three weeks to the day that they mailed it out.  Should I request that they send a new one since it seems the original was lost in the mail?


----------



## commandolando (Jun 10, 2011)

For everyone who has been approved and is "waiting for their card to arrive"..you can just go to your local pro store and start buying! all MAC stores will have your info on file, you just have to show picture ID. I made several purchases before my card arrived...


----------



## twofaces (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi,

  	Girls, YOU CAN FAX IT IN!!

  	I faxed mine in on 7-3-11

  	and was charged on 7-4-11.

  	I called the PRO number, and the man said they  mailed out my card on 
  	7-5-11.

  	Way faster then mailing it.

  	They prefer you not fax it in, and will tell you not to, and i did it anyway
  	and everyone that has faxed it in lately has been approved.








 Now the happy dance


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 24, 2011)

I faxed mine in 2 years ago when I got my first pro-card its way faster than mailing.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 24, 2011)

It doesnt have to be a Pro Store any regular Free-Standing store can look your info up


----------



## sofiamichelle (Aug 25, 2011)

I just got the student pro card since I'm starting my course in a couple of weeks and I sent it to the NY address and everything processed fine. I didn't receive any emails about my status but I did receive my card probably about a month more or less after I sent out the app. So it seems sending it to NY is fine 
  	I think I'll try faxing it for my regular PRO card though if it's faster!


----------



## Jamie120 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey everyone!! New to the thread and have a few questions! I am planning on applying for my pro card, but this is NOT my full time job just something I do on the side for special occasions. I do not have a license, but i do have a business card and can get a letter of referance (I was planning on sending in 3). Does anyone know if this would suffice? Or should I also include my resume? I just don't want to get refused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 	 		edit: I forgot to mention that I will be applying under nail tech because I do more manicures and pedicures than I do makeup! And also what is the fax number? Thanks!!


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Dec 12, 2011)

Hiya Lovelys,
 	 		I want to get a MAC Pro card i know how to go about doing this. But i was just wondering what percentage of discount i would get. I qualified in Level 2 & 3 Beauty Therapy, and im aiming towards doing beauty therapy and being a make up artist. If anyone could help me id be hugely greatful. Also does anyone have a list of MAC pro products and prices for the UK?
 	 		Thankyou and kind regards Kayleigh x


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 12, 2011)

Kazzii-Loves-MA said:


> Hiya Lovelys,
> I want to get a MAC Pro card i know how to go about doing this. But i was just wondering what percentage of discount i would get. I qualified in Level 2 & 3 Beauty Therapy, and im aiming towards doing beauty therapy and being a make up artist. If anyone could help me id be hugely greatful. Also does anyone have a list of MAC pro products and prices for the UK?
> Thankyou and kind regards Kayleigh x


	If you go to the Pro website, you can download an application and it should answer most of your questions about the application process and associated discounts.

  	Re a list of Pro prices in the UK: Maybe the Pro CS can help out? If you get one, maybe you could share it on Specktra.

  	Good luck with your application.


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Dec 12, 2011)

Thankyou very much for your help , i think ill give them a ring tomorrow.


----------



## Thia Winter (Feb 21, 2012)

I mailed off my application after trying the fax it anyway method (they called my house my kids answered and didn't take down the number and when I called the pro number back they can't find anything on me so I mailed anyway) to the NY addy so I could send it priority and delivery conf. with a signature.  It's been 6 weeks and there's NO SIGN of my app!  It's disappeared even though I was supposed to get a signature.  I called the pro line today they don't have me in the system at all.  He said give it a week and call back.  I'm quite miffed....I don't like mailing sensitive information and was afraid this would happen which is why I mailed it like I did.  Any advice?


----------



## BeautyMarkedx (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm sure lots of you are sick of answering these questions but hopefully someone on here can help me..

  	I'm applying for my Pro card soon, but I've heard the rules are getting a lot stricter... do you think my certificate in makeup artistry and business card (inc. a link to my portfolio site) will do? Should I add something else?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Feb 27, 2012)

I would add tear sheets and/or call lists as proof that you are a working MUA. Good luck!   

Quote:Originally Posted by *BeautyMarkedx* 



 	Hey guys, I'm sure lots of you are sick of answering these questions but hopefully someone on here can help me..

  	I'm applying for my Pro card soon, but I've heard the rules are getting a lot stricter... do you think my certificate in makeup artistry and business card (inc. a link to my portfolio site) will do? Should I add something else?


----------



## BeautyMarkedx (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## MakeUpwithTraci (Jul 26, 2012)

I mailed my MAC Pro Card Application on July 10, 2012.  After reading their application processing time, I was more than confident I would get my card in a timely manner (more than enough time to purchase my student kit). Well after almost 2 weeks of waiting I couldnt take it any more and called the 1-877 number and was told that I wasn't in the system, meaning I wasn't denied, I just wasn't approved either.  After reading on this site, I got the fax number and faxed my creditials at 9:20am EST and would you believe I recieved a call from a MAC Pro Rep at 11:44am EST stating that they are going to expedite my application and I can call the 1-800 number and place my order!! I am doing the happy dance right about now!!


----------



## glammdoll (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi, I'm so new with this plz forgive me this question have been asked b4..I am a beginner / trying to be a makeup artist..and would love to get the makeup for ever backstage card..what r the requirements to get one..can anyone apply for plz plz help..thnx


----------



## Amanlovex (Dec 21, 2012)

I want to apply for a Mac Pro Card, the only i.d i got is a  business card
  	can some one tell me what a Comp Card is..and how i can make one.
  	Also if i send a Business card and Comp card in as Id, Do you think i would get the Mac pro card?

_*LET ME KNOW ASAP !!! Thank you*_


----------



## Dedqw3434 (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah - 3 weeks is about it.


----------



## Dedqw3434 (Mar 24, 2013)

So to renew do they contact you to let you know it's time?  Just haven't hit renewal time yet and was wondering. Thanks


----------



## jaeljasmine (Nov 24, 2013)

Amanlovex said:


> I want to apply for a Mac Pro Card, the only i.d i got is a  business card can some one tell me what a Comp Card is..and how i can make one. Also if i send a Business card and Comp card in as Id, Do you think i would get the Mac pro card?  _*LET ME KNOW ASAP !!! Thank you*_ eace:


  I made my comp cards on vistaprint. And you need government issued ID. So no, those two things won't count as ID. You need to send a drivers license or ID card or passport in as ID.


----------



## Honi (Dec 10, 2013)

I just have a quick question, why is there two different categories when it comes to Mac pro? I have a Mac pro prefferred customer card which gives me the same discount as Mac Pro cards (Makeup Artists etc). I thought it was just so it was easier to administer the categories, am i right or is there a completely different set up for these categories?


----------



## ProMakeupByKat (Mar 4, 2014)

I paid with a check...and I see a debit from MAC for .01 cent....pending. Is that normal? how did yours look on your account? Thank you!!!


----------



## breatheonbeat (Apr 27, 2014)

as a photographer, what sorts of things should i send in?
  would my art degree from my college and a business card work as proof of profession? and then i guess my license? i am freelance, so i'm not employed by a magazine or something
  sorry if this has been asked!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Apr 27, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> as a photographer, what sorts of things should i send in?
> would my art degree from my college and a business card work as proof of profession? and then i guess my license? i am freelance, so i'm not employed by a magazine or something
> sorry if this has been asked!


  As a photographer you should send in editorial pages/publications with name credit. A college degree is not sufficient (otherwise a lot of people were eligible ;-)


----------



## breatheonbeat (Apr 27, 2014)

Mac-Guy said:


> As a photographer you should send in editorial pages/publications with name credit. A college degree is not sufficient (otherwise a lot of people were eligible ;-)


  would wedding pics work? somehow.. hah

  thank you


----------



## dallasashley (Jul 30, 2014)

So here's a question. I was going through the requirements for the pro card because I plan on applying after getting my esthetics license and using my license as one of the requirements and making business cards as my second requirement. But the website says that you can also use a "Professional Letter of Reference of Employment". What I'm wondering is could a person who does makeup at a counter qualify? A friend in my esthetics class works at the Lancome counter and I was wondering if she could use that? Just curious if anyone has tried that or not and if it's worked? TIA.


----------



## makeupbyjisel (Aug 22, 2014)

Hey ladies! 
I've seen many girls on instagram get approved for a MAC pro card recently using a comp card & business card.
However, I was told by a fellow makeup artist that business cards are no longer being accepted. 
Does anyone know if that is true? I'd really love to get my pro card since I spend so much already at mac for my kit. 
Help please! :/


----------



## mimilainna (Sep 1, 2014)

Okay I used to know this, back when I had Mac Pro but I've since been stocking my kit with other things. I'm considering paying for the membership again but I'd like to know how much you'd have to spend to make the discount worth the membership fees. I can't recall how to calculate it. Sorry if this an obvious answer lol


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 1, 2014)

dallasashley said:


> So here's a question. I was going through the requirements for the pro card because I plan on applying after getting my esthetics license and using my license as one of the requirements and making business cards as my second requirement. But the website says that you can also use a "Professional Letter of Reference of Employment". What I'm wondering is could a person who does makeup at a counter qualify? A friend in my esthetics class works at the Lancome counter and I was wondering if she could use that? Just curious if anyone has tried that or not and if it's worked? TIA.


  If she applied using an esthetician reference, she would fall under one category, and if she were to apply using a makeup artist reference, she would fall under a different category. All references need to fall under the same category.    





makeupbyjisel said:


> [COLOR=181818]Hey ladies! [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]I've seen many girls on instagram get approved for a MAC pro card recently using a comp card & business card.[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]However, I was told by a fellow makeup artist that business cards are no longer being accepted. [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Does anyone know if that is true? I'd really love to get my pro card since I spend so much already at mac for my kit. [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]Help please! :/[/COLOR]


  https://www.maccosmetics.com/macpro/cms/membership/howtoapply.tmpl   





mimilainna said:


> Okay I used to know this, back when I had Mac Pro but I've since been stocking my kit with other things. I'm considering paying for the membership again but I'd like to know how much you'd have to spend to make the discount worth the membership fees. I can't recall how to calculate it. Sorry if this an obvious answer lol


  It depends on what discount category you fall under, and what and whether you apply for the 1yr or the 2yr. Either way, you could easily save the membership fee in your first order. It's not that hard to do.


----------



## Jennifae (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for all the great info.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  P.S.  Moved the thread to Industry Discussion.


----------

